# Keebs GOT her a deer on her Birthday Driveler #150



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Somebody post some music!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

I used up all my music last nite


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm at the office & can't post one from here!


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Somebody post some music!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Here you go, Miss Crickett.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

PEW PEW PEW.. wait, even i dont get that...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

lock er down.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

The boy is beat up and bruised but no serious injuries! Just basically has a bruised tenderloin!!! 
Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



NO HE DI IN'T.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nugefan said:


>



Whats goin on brother


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy is beat up and bruised but no serious injuries! Just basically has a bruised tenderloin!!!
> Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts!



Glad it was nothing too serious.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

me an C........we never learn


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2014)

Awwww the smell of burnt gun powder, gotta love it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy is beat up and bruised but no serious injuries! Just basically has a bruised tenderloin!!!
> Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts!


 GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

One more, just cause I`m in a good mood, and it`s my favorite song in this world...


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Whats goin on brother



ready to cut a trail from work so I can try and kill a deer or 2 this weekend ...they had better not turn their back or I am gonna hit the door runnin' ....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Awwww the smell of burnt gun powder, gotta love it.



on purpose or was ya jus cleanin it


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2014)

This place is getten a little krazzzzie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy is beat up and bruised but no serious injuries! Just basically has a bruised tenderloin!!!
> Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts!





Good to hear he`s gonna be alright.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah yeah, I know yall all miss little ole..  ah   Big ole...  ah  Not as big as I used to be me.....

Just been a bit busy folks.  Bout as busy as a one legged man in a tail kicking contest would be.    Hopefully things are slowing down a bit and I can drop in a bit more now.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Nugefan said:


>


Aaaaannnddyyyyy!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> on purpose or was ya jus cleanin it



Just checken to see if its loaded, a little of both.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Kim and Andy, good to see ya`ll.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah yeah, I know yall all miss little ole..  ah   Big ole...  ah  Not as big as I used to be me.....
> 
> Just been a bit busy folks.  Bout as busy as a one legged man in a tail kicking contest would be.    Hopefully things are slowing down a bit and I can drop in a bit more now.


howudoin?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> This place is getten a little krazzzzie.



used to always be this way


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

Good Lawd,   Ya ll post faster than my Internet will run


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> used to always be this way


yeah it was!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Lawd,   Ya ll post faster than my Internet will run


you can do it, keep up!


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaannnddyyyyy!



Hi ya Darlin' ....



Nicodemus said:


> Kim and Andy, good to see ya`ll.



Hey Brother Nick ...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?



Doin Gooder than I should be I guess...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Glad ya boys ok BOG


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Kim and Andy, good to see ya`ll.



a powerful dangerful pairing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Doin Gooder than I should be I guess...



Feller I used to work say, "if I felt any better Id have to take something for it"


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

Hiya Nick.  I hope all is well


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy is beat up and bruised but no serious injuries! Just basically has a bruised tenderloin!!!
> Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts!



Glad he is going to be fine, blood!! 



Hankus said:


> me an C........we never learn



Yeah we do......we knows which'uns we can poke and cain't poke 



Keebs said:


>



Keebsy = Good sport...just wish she was a better shot!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Feller I used to work say, "if I felt any better Id have to take something for it"



Or " if I be haveing any more fun, I will have to hire someone to help me enjoy it "


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Good to see some of the old original folks back. It`s kinda like old times.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok,  Lunchtime around here.  Need to go and eat my rabbit food and act like I like it...

Catch yall on the flip side..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Nugefan said:


>



Backatcha, Nuge!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Good to see some of the old original folks back. It`s kinda like old times.



Ditto...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Or " if I be haveing any more fun, I will have to hire someone to help me enjoy it "



I gotta remember that un


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Good to see some of the old original folks back. It`s kinda like old times.





Glad da boy doin good Blood, did it ever cross ya mind he mite be gettin smart in his older youth? You know if he kills anything in the next few weeks, he ain gonna be draggin it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sing this in yo head whilst you huntin down dat deer, Keebs.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

time to load up an burn some boot leather


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Have a goodun  hankus, be careful


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> time to load up an burn some boot leather


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't see Jeff fa fa's post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

come Hades or high water, Im hunting SOMEWHERE this weekend.  I might go sneak across the road from the house.  It aint illegal till you get caught, right?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy = Good sport...just wish she was a better shot!!


you best be glad I luvs u wiff all my heart............ 


Nicodemus said:


> Good to see some of the old original folks back. It`s kinda like old times.


I was thinkin the same thing, Nic!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok,  Lunchtime around here.  Need to go and eat my rabbit food and act like I like it...
> 
> Catch yall on the flip side..


come back to see us, now, ya hear?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sing this in yo head whilst you huntin down dat deer, Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs done spread the buck fever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs done spread the buck fever.



that stuffs cun.. con. kun..  it spreads easy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you best be glad I luvs u wiff all my heart............
> 
> I was thinkin the same thing, Nic!
> 
> come back to see us, now, ya hear?



Wouldn said it if I didn knowed it!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

I was just out back and the dentist next door came out and was talking about hunting this weekend.


I never in a million years woulda pictured him to be a hunter. 

The other dentist across the way, yes. He wears blue jeans and carhartts and looks like he'd ride a horse to work if he could.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Think ill ride over to keebs and give her a hug....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Smokin' Po Boys for lunch 




blood on the ground said:


> The boy is beat up and bruised but no serious injuries! Just basically has a bruised tenderloin!!!
> Thanks for everyone's kind thoughts!



Glad he's gonna be alright! Hope he heals up quick! 



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Next Wednesday can't get here fast enough


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs, atleast this hasnt happened to you....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just out back and the dentist next door came out and was talking about hunting this weekend.
> 
> 
> I never in a million years woulda pictured him to be a hunter.
> ...




Useless info. Dentist told me the last time I went in to get a tooth pulled, that them pliars they use are basically unchanged from the ones they used 150 years ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

teh medication is much better tho


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, atleast this hasnt happened to you....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Useless info. Dentist told me the last time I went in to get a tooth pulled, that them pliars they use are basically unchanged from the ones they used 150 years ago.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs done spread the buck fever.


No No......... I don't hunt horns............. just meat



Jeff C. said:


> Wouldn said it if I didn knowed it!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think ill ride over to keebs and give her a hug....


nope, I ain't gettin all upset no mo, this is on like Donkey Kong now! (and FYI, I really can't kick myself in da butt no mo!)


Jeff C. said:


> Next Wednesday can't get here fast enough


And I'm gonna be worried to deff the whole time you are gone!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, atleast this hasnt happened to you....


not *much* different............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> teh medication is much better tho





You ain`t lyin`. I won`t let them get near me unless they done give me the laffin` gas.

And to think I know an idiot who pulled two of his own teeth. With no pain killer of anykind. With slipjoint pliars.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

sort of!


Years ago I worked the night shift and got home bout 1:00 am. I had a dobermutt that I went out in the back to play with for a bit before turnin in and I felt somethin weird around her jaw.

Turns out it was one them round hollow bones that had got hooked over her bottom canines and her lower jaw. I attempted for about 30 mins to get it off and couldn't without hurtin her purty bad.

Had MizT find me an emergency/24 hr vet. Took her there and the vet walked in looked at for a second and pulled out a pair of diagonal pliers from his white coat pocket and cut it off in 2 seconds. $100.00 down the drain!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


>




 X's 10


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> sort of!
> 
> 
> Years ago I worked the night shift and got home bout 1:00 am. I had a dobermutt that I went out in the back to play with for a bit before turnin in and I felt somethin weird around her jaw.
> ...



as one of my customers says when people ask him why he charges $60 for resetting a GFI or breaker, " I dont get paid for what I do.  I get paid for what I know "


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t lyin`. I won`t let them get near me unless they done give me the laffin` gas.
> 
> And to think I know an idiot who pulled two of his own teeth. With no pain killer of anykind. With slipjoint pliars.



Bo bottom wisdom teeth need to be cut out.  Im putting taht off as long as i can.  I dont much mind a cleaning but beyond that, Ill  put it off till the last minute


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs, you heard from mud?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t lyin`. I won`t let them get near me unless they done give me the laffin` gas.
> 
> And to think I know an idiot who pulled two of his own teeth. With no pain killer of anykind. With slipjoint pliars.



so you knew my Popo  ....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nic, next time you want a toof pulled call mud, I bet hes got some laughing gas


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you heard from mud?



Mudro go huntin this mornin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro go huntin this mornin?



130, i bet he aint hunting now..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 130, i bet he aint hunting now..



probly missed, checkin his rifle, and gettin his story straight before he comes in.....or just showup and say he didn see nuttin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2014)

About to leave the condo and head to jennys graduation. It was nice sitting on the balcony this morning watching a guy that looked just like jeffc fish. He caught several small ones but was too far for me to identify what he caught. Beautiful down here but a lot has changed in 16 years. 
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2014)

I see that somebody put that last driveler into overdrive  and headed southbound with the hammer down.  Didn't take them long to run that thing to the finish line for sure.

Just a fly by to check back in and say goodbye cause I'm heading southwest this afternoon and won't be back until after midnight.  Catch all of later and maybe I will catch back up reading before I go hunting in the morning.

Ya'll have a safe one out there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> probly missed, checkin his rifle, and gettin his story straight before he comes in.....or just showup and say he didn see nuttin.



na, got an update.  Hes fine, not hunting tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Hooked On Quack+, Jeff C.+, rydert+, rhbama3
Notice the 2nd and 5th name.. coincidence?  i think not


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs gonna start buying bullets like I buy shotgun shells, by the case. ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> About to leave the condo and head to jennys graduation. It was nice sitting on the balcony this morning watching a guy that looked just like jeffc fish. He caught several small ones but was too far for me to identify what he caught. Beautiful down here but a lot has changed in 16 years.
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Congrats on Jenny's Graduation, Robert!  

Wishin I was fishin.....yall have a great day!!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I see that somebody put that last driveler into overdrive  and headed southbound with the hammer down.  Didn't take them long to run that thing to the finish line for sure.
> 
> Just a fly by to check back in and say goodbye cause I'm heading southwest this afternoon and won't be back until after midnight.  Catch all of later and maybe I will catch back up reading before I go hunting in the morning.
> 
> Ya'll have a safe one out there.



Same to ya MIke, have a nice day/weekend and safe travels!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

where is homo3?.....Tifton?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, next time you want a toof pulled call mud, I bet hes got some laughing gas





The first time I pulled one, it weren`t too bad. The next time I pulled one, it weren`t quite so harmonious. Believe me when I say that I won`t never pull one.


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

finally playing at home for tonight football game


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> where is homo3?.....Tifton?


he said London?


Nicodemus said:


> The first time I pulled one, it weren`t too bad. The next time I pulled one, it weren`t quite so harmonious. Believe me when I say that I won`t never pull one.



Grown folks teeth hurt worse than baby teeth, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> where is homo3?.....Tifton?



Idjit is in England watching Falcons.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs gonna start buying bullets like I buy shotgun shells, by the case. ..




Keebs = needs full auto.


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit is in England watching Falcons.



wow........fer real?
dat boi is a fanatic..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = needs full auto.



It would sound like the outbreak of WWIII


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he said London?
> 
> 
> Grown folks teeth hurt worse than baby teeth, huh?





All I know about baby teeth is that when a baby has two teeth that hit together, they can bit like a crocodile, and it hurts when they clamp on to you.

I just know it hurt like moody`s goose when I pulled my own second tooth. That was when I was about 48 or so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit is in England watching Falcons.



Quack....you already in Augusta?


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....you already in Augusta?



they got some good deals on shotgun shells at Academy, if you are in Augusta


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack....you already in Augusta?



Been here almost an hour.  Still haven't started her infusion.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya'll talkin too fast. I caint keep up. 



Congrats to your daughter Wobbert woo

Safe travels EE.


I don't like da dentist. Not one bit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> .All I know about baby teeth is that when a baby has two teeth that hit together, they can bit like a crocodile, and it hurts when they clamp on to you
> 
> I just know it hurt like moody`s goose when I pulled my own second tooth. That was when I was about 48 or so.



  

They hard to shake off too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> they got some good deals on shotgun shells at Academy, if you are in Augusta



Thanks will check it out . You need anything?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been here almost an hour.  Still haven't started her infusion.



My regards to Miss Dawn.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll talkin too fast. I caint keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don`t neither. They don`t like me neither cause I keep my pistol pointed at em while they fool with my teeth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> finally playing at home for tonight football game


Home games are always betta


Hooked On Quack said:


> Idjit is in England watching Falcons.


And martin fixed da clock while he's gone. homo3 gonna be very upset.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My regards to Miss Dawn.
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t neither. They don`t like me neither cause I keep my pistol pointed at em while they fool with my teeth.




Will do! Thanks





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Home games are always betta
> 
> And martin fixed da clock while he's gone. homo3 gonna be very upset.




Hehe


----------



## rydert (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks will check it out . You need anything?



I'm good for now.....thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks will check it out . You need anything?



Keeb's might need some ammo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keeb's might need some ammo.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro go huntin this mornin?


don't think so, but I knew he was gonna be off work.............. (we all know he's "off" already........) I didn't say that........


rhbama3 said:


> About to leave the condo and head to jennys graduation. It was nice sitting on the balcony this morning watching a guy that looked just like jeffc fish. He caught several small ones but was too far for me to identify what he caught. Beautiful down here but a lot has changed in 16 years.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Congrats to the grad!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs gonna start buying bullets like I buy shotgun shells, by the case. ..


 I bought the ONLY box Wal Mart had yesterday......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = needs full auto.


ain't no way........ I can't afford what I gotz!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks will check it out . You need anything?


243's?????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keeb's might need some ammo.


bad Mandy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs what grain bullet you shoot. I've got plenty.  You to stick with the same brand and grain that it was sighted in with.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One more, just cause I`m in a good mood, and it`s my favorite song in this world...



Thank you for posting this Nic!

May God bless all man kind! And may God continue to bless this great Nation! 
What an awesome post!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs what grain bullet you shoot. I've got plenty.  You to stick with the same brand and grain that it was sighted in with.


All I can tell you is Winchester........243, I have no clue about anything else....


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> All I can tell you is Winchester........243, I have no clue about anything else....



Was the bullet you shot yesterday evening the same batch ya'll used to sight in at the range the other day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> All I can tell you is Winchester........243, I have no clue about anything else....



Makes a difference.  Lemme know.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Was the bullet you shot yesterday evening the same batch ya'll used to sight in at the range the other day?


yes sir.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes a difference.  Lemme know.


yes dear.






































I love you guys!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Continued thoughts and well wishes for MizDawn....QuackDrunkBroBrokeHole!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Continued thoughts and well wishes for MizDawn....QuackDrunkBroBrokeHole!



Thanks Chiefbro.  I'm trying to teach her to be a leader.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sitting in a packed auditorium. Bubbette wouldnt let me bring in a dew and some jerky. Jennys impressive in her gown and square hat.
this place is packed and we still have 25 more minutes before it starts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a packed auditorium. Bubbette wouldnt let me bring in a dew and some jerky. Jennys impressive in her gown and square hat.
> this place is packed and we still have 25 more minutes before it starts.



You need to man up. Be a leader. Stay awake.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Nicodemus*
> 
> I don`t neither. They don`t like me neither cause I keep my pistol pointed at em while they fool with my teeth.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Sitting in a packed auditorium. Bubbette wouldnt let me bring in a dew and some jerky. Jennys impressive in her gown and square hat.
> this place is packed and we still have 25 more minutes before it starts.


pictures?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes a difference.  Lemme know.


100 grain, Big Game Load.......... that help?

Tell Dawn I said "Hi there" she'll know what it means.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


>


 he gonna git you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pictures?
> 
> 100 grain, Big Game Load.......... that help?
> 
> Tell Dawn I said "Hi there" she'll know what it means.........



Same bullet you sighted in yesterday?   Dawn said tell DEK hi back. .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Thru with infusion.  Going shopping.  Crap.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> pictures?
> 
> 100 grain, Big Game Load.......... that help?
> 
> Tell Dawn I said "Hi there" she'll know what it means.........



yep, that's what he needs to know. is the bore clean and not pitted anywhere?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, Keebs+

^^^^^The usual suspects^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same bullet you sighted in yesterday?   Dawn said tell DEK hi back. .


no............. I bought the ONLY box that had 243 on it......... thank GOD J looked in the bag............ it was "varmit load" 50gr............ so how bad off am I now??????? Going to get some from the gun store in a little bit......... does make matter? they have Hornaday, some name I couldn't understand & Winchester............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thru with infusion.  Going shopping.  Crap.


I'll trade places with you....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thru with infusion.  Going shopping.  Crap.



 

Be a good boy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> yep, that's what he needs to know. is the bore clean and not pitted anywhere?


 I don't know none of that stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Hooked On Quack+, Keebs+
> 
> ^^^^^The usual suspects^^^^^



We make a pretty good team don't we.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't know none of that stuff!!!!!!!



One up on ya. I know what he's talking about there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We make a pretty good team don't we.



I reckon so....you and keebs got the idjits surrounded!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Look at the time.

Gotta go to da pool store and Sam's Club. Ya'll need anything


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, Hooked On Quack+

Watchout.....yall done let quack out!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We make a pretty good team don't we.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> One up on ya. I know what he's talking about there.


I know what he's talkin about, but I have no clue how it should look or nothing.............. 


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon so....you and keebs got the idjits surrounded!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya'll have a good one. I sure will. Aint going NOWHERE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look at the time.
> 
> Gotta go to da pool store and Sam's Club. Ya'll need anything



Yeah....pick me up a pool, please!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Keebs+, Hooked On Quack+
> 
> Watchout.....yall done let quack out!


how'd he do that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We make a pretty good team don't we.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Look at the time.
> 
> Gotta go to da pool store and Sam's Club. Ya'll need anything



Bring me one of them big industrial-sized barrels of cheezy poofs.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

2 hours of walkin at my huntin spot......dawg if it dont look like it'll be a tough year


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Bring me one of them big industrial-sized barrels of cheezy poofs.


I recon you got a bean bag chair already?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> 2 hours of walkin at my huntin spot......dawg if it dont look like it'll be a tough year



There's always my garage...you got a suppressor?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep.



While we got you here, change your avatar pic.  i gain 5 lbs everytime I look at it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> 2 hours of walkin at my huntin spot......dawg if it dont look like it'll be a tough year



God ting bout them ol deer.  Once things get heated up, aint NO TELLING where the might show up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Here comes MizT wiff some Kcups and Irish cream!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Here comes MizT wiff some Kcups and Irish cream!



tell her i said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell her i said hey




Otay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Lols at Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

keebs, you gonna get back at it today?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, you gonna get back at it today?


I dunno............... depends on how many stops I have after work and to be honest, I'm a little bit "shy" after last night........... I just don't know........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dunno............... depends on how many stops I have after work and to be honest, I'm a little bit "shy" after last night........... I just don't know........



No no   dont give up, get your self back oput there and try again


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Lil afternoon snack....sloppy joe wiff colby jack and Irish coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No no   dont give up, get your self back oput there and try again


 we'll see............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dunno............... depends on how many stops I have after work and to be honest, I'm a little bit "shy" after last night........... I just don't know........




Third time's a charm Keebs.....go for it!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

em Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Third time's a charm Keebs.....go for it!!





NCHillbilly said:


> em Keebs!


if my gun isn't off from not havin the right grain ammo........ sigh, I'll have to wait & see...........


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> if my gun isn't off from not havin the right grain ammo........ sigh, I'll have to wait & see...........



Get a good stable somethin or nuther to prop up on with a comfy chair. The pool table will work. Shoot 2) 3-shot groups, lettin the barrel cool down after each shot. Make sure the inside of the barrel is good and clean first. 50 or 75 yards will work. Call me tonite if'n ya need to


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Get a good stable somethin or nuther to prop up on with a comfy chair. The pool table will work. Shoot 2) 3-shot groups, lettin the barrel cool down after each shot. Make sure the inside of the barrel is good and clean first. 50 or 75 yards will work. Call me tonite if'n ya need to


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> God ting bout them ol deer.  Once things get heated up, aint NO TELLING where the might show up



That ain helpin right now



Jeff C. said:


> Third time's a charm Keebs.....go for it!!



yep


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Gonna head out, I'll let ya'll know the out come..........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

me, Unk an bamer


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Dang my pooter or innnernet done slowed down to a crawl.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

it happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

yup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

me and 5 guest


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2014)

did someone fix the clock?   That would throw all my cifferin off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

last customer out, IM GONE!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

well.....keebs outta be testin her new shootin sticks or shootin up da woods by now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no............. I bought the ONLY box that had 243 on it......... thank GOD J looked in the bag............ it was "varmit load" 50gr............ so how bad off am I now??????? Going to get some from the gun store in a little bit......... does make matter? they have Hornaday, some name I couldn't understand & Winchester............
> 
> I'll trade places with you....................





Gun sighted in with 100 grain bullets, and NOW you're shootin 50 grain bullets ???



BIG difference, I float back and forth between 90 and 100 grain bullets and no difference.



Chris gave you some good advice, take your rifle to a gunsmith and have it professionally cleaned (it'll cost you more to buy all the stuff to do it yoself) make sure your scope mounts ARE tight and not wigglin around.


Find the bullet the 243 likes to eat, either the 90 or the 100 grain.   Let Nic fire a coupla shots off, fine tune it, and then you have at it for at least a half dozen shots and let him watch you shoot to see if you're pullin left/right.  Schooled a guy by letting him shoot a live round, then a dummy round.  He flinched so bad on the dummy round, we KNEW it wasn't the rifle . .


Something else that helps is a trigger job. ALL my rifles have 2 1/2 lb triggers, doesn't matter which one I pick up, they all shoot the same.

If you're settin there and squeezin and squeezing, it's hard to be accurate, specially as excited as you get  . . 



Just my dumbbutt opinion, but I think some of the guys will agree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Wonder if Keebs went back to da woods?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Gonna be 90* in Dallas tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Breakfast for a late suppa....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gun sighted in with 100 grain bullets, and NOW you're shootin 50 grain bullets ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sound wisdom. 

Keebs, I`ll get back over there next week sometime and we`ll put some rounds through that rifle with some 100 grain loads and see how it shoots.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs shootin a borrowed rifle, bet she buys different brands/grains everytime.  Some rifles will shoot anything, but alot are peculiar to the loads.  Nic is closest to you, and can straighten you out.  Nic let DEK(Dead Eye Keebs) shoot the Redhead's .243 , see how that goes ??  YOU KNOW that gun is ON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Safe travels Chiefdrunkbrohole, hope ya don't get da EBOLI, if'n you do keep yo butt in Texas, no worries bra, I'll take good care of MzT and Jag . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

I have gone thru several different brands an weights of shells in the '06 an 3030 to find what they like the best. They both cloverleaf at a hundred with a rock solid rest. The 06 still needs a Timney in it, that thing has the creeps, I gotta really concentrate to keep it where it needs to be


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefdrunkbrohole, hope ya don't get da EBOLI, if'n you do keep yo butt in Texas, no worries bra, I'll take good care of MzT and Jag . . .



an I'll take the other youngin an the dawg


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya'll ain't keepin me up all night again tonight, gonna go cuddle with the wife . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't keepin me up all night again tonight, gonna go cuddle with the wife . .
> 
> View attachment 810893



she'll prolly prishate that moren the concert ya had last nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefdrunkbrohole, hope ya don't get da EBOLI, if'n you do keep yo butt in Texas, no worries bra, I'll take good care of MzT and Jag . . .



Don't worry......I'm gonna wear my head to toe visqueen and duck tape "redneck eboler proteckshun" suit me and da Jag cut out today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I have gone thru several different brands an weights of shells in the '06 an 3030 to find what they like the best. They both cloverleaf at a hundred with a rock solid rest. The 06 still needs a Timney in it, that thing has the creeps, I gotta really concentrate to keep it where it needs to be





Next time you come ova you gotta check out my custom built 25-06,  entire rifle, barrel, stock, action, trigger is all custom, topped of with a Leopold.  I've neva shot it, had my gunsmith fine toon it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry......I'm gonna wear my head to toe visqueen and duck tape "redneck eboler proteckshun" suit me and da Jag cut out today.



I sho hope it werks, but iffn it dont jus member we volunteered first


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Next time you come ova you gotta check out my custom built 25-06,  entire rifle, barrel, stock, action, trigger is all custom, topped of with a Leopold.  I've neva shot it, had my gunsmith fine toon it.



that sho sounds sweet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> she'll prolly prishate that moren the concert ya had last nite





Dang woman hid my Bose remote . . 




Later guys, gonna spend even MO time with the wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> an I'll take the other youngin an the dawg



Dawgs......and Boy, you better get two more jobs with that other youngin!!! 

  

Quack picked the cheap'uns!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't keepin me up all night again tonight, gonna go cuddle with the wife . .
> 
> View attachment 810893



Same here, but cain't blame ya...tell her I said Hi!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Daaaaaaaaaaang, that's one good lookin woman to hang with me for close to 26yrs !!!! 



Okay, I'm gone !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Fixin to go do a lil laundry and pack up, so I don't have to mess with it in da moanin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, that's one good lookin woman to hang with me for close to 26yrs !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm gone !!



Later Doc!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dawgs......and Boy, you better get two more jobs with that other youngin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gots da dawgs covered, sides it'll be fun ta see her face when she goes ta feed the hawgs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang, that's one good lookin woman to hang with me for close to 26yrs !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm gone !!



yeah, yeah we know ya outpunted ya coverage


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dawgs......and Boy, you better get two more jobs with that other youngin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol chief say his yyoungest is high maint.
tell mrs dawn i said hey too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

I heard them dogs swim thousands of miles to dat same beach every year to do that .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice view... great dogs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard them dogs swim thousands of miles to dat same beach every year to do that .



if it weren't so true it'd be sad


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

OK kids...catch yall later!

I gotta get Bizzy!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

My hubby got a deer this afternoon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 24, 2014)

Steaks at the house tonight.  They was gud good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickettttttttt !!!  I saw sumpin bout yo daughter but didn't see her pic, post it up ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh yeahhh, who's yo Diddy ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby got a deer this afternoon!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Back on nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow , 5 members and 25 guests ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickettttttttt !!!  I saw sumpin bout yo daughter but didn't see her pic, post it up ???



thairs Unkle Creepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Back on nights





I'll be back wit ya tomorrow night bro, how'd your 7 days off go??  Ya catch/kill anythang ???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow , 5 members and 25 guests ???



yep them 7 from last nite told they friends bout the party they missed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> thairs Unkle Creepy





Harmless Uncle Creepy . . . I just wanted to see if lil Crickett was taller than her mama . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Seven off was great, only got to hunt 1 day. To much stuff to get caught up with around the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Betcha Cricketts readin back . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Harmless Uncle Creepy . . . I just wanted to see if lil Crickett was taller than her mama . .



She is


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Seven off was great, only got to hunt 1 day. To much stuff to get caught up with around the house.



ain that always the way


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> ain that always the way



It has been this year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Seven off was great, only got to hunt 1 day. To much stuff to get caught up with around the house.






Come down here and bustaya some meat.  They're WEARIN out my salt block and killing 25lbs of corn a day.  Just had a bud deliver 2 55 gallon drums of corn..  Place aint been hunted, bring your kid and sit in the 2 man ground blind.


I do all this just for the kids, I want them to see/kill deer.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

May have to take you up on that. If I can find time


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't toted a gun in two years trying to let him shoot one.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't toted a gun in two years trying to let him shoot one.



biggest buck I ever seen in the woods was 20 yards out an I was tryin ta get a 12yo his first, I got a taste of yer pain


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> biggest buck I ever seen in the woods was 20 yards out an I was tryin ta get a 12yo his first, I got a taste of yer pain



an no he didn even see him


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Hankus said:


> an no he didn even see him



Been there. They weren't big but he still couldn't see em


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

2 members 3 guests I done killed the driveler


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

All alone with 2 guests


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been there. They weren't big but he still couldn't see em



when I was learnin dad carried his rifle, it was about me but if we needed a deer in the freezer an I couldn't see it I gave him the shot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I haven't toted a gun in two years trying to let him shoot one.





Dood, you're an hour away from me, make it happen !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, you're an hour away from me, make it happen !!



Will do. How many night you gotta work this time


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Goodnight kang hank


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, I went back tonight, nervous as all get out, didn't see a thing........ going to meet up at my friends place in the morning and be in a stand by 6:30.............. Mill, this is the first time I have bought ammo for this gun, I've only killed one deer, 9 years ago, I don't shoot unless I am *sure* of a shot, so I have fired this gun more in the last week than I have in the last 10 years..........I have set & had a *face down* with a button but, let a mama & a baby walk, and I have spooked no telling how many.......... no, I am not seasoned like most of ya'll, but I "ain't no dummy" either............... thank you all for the advice & words of encouragement, I sure hope I get one this year, it's been long enough


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I went back tonight, nervous as all get out, didn't see a thing........ going to meet up at my friends place in the morning and be in a stand by 6:30.............. Mill, this is the first time I have bought ammo for this gun, I've only killed one deer, 9 years ago, I don't shoot unless I am *sure* of a shot, so I have fired this gun more in the last week than I have in the last 10 years..........I have set & had a *face down* with a button but, let a mama & a baby walk, and I have spooked no telling how many.......... no, I am not seasoned like most of ya'll, but I "ain't no dummy" either............... thank you all for the advice & words of encouragement, I sure hope I get one this year, it's been long enough



Good luck, you'll get one soon.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I went back tonight, nervous as all get out, didn't see a thing........ going to meet up at my friends place in the morning and be in a stand by 6:30.............. Mill, this is the first time I have bought ammo for this gun, I've only killed one deer, 9 years ago, I don't shoot unless I am *sure* of a shot, so I have fired this gun more in the last week than I have in the last 10 years..........I have set & had a *face down* with a button but, let a mama & a baby walk, and I have spooked no telling how many.......... no, I am not seasoned like most of ya'll, but I "ain't no dummy" either............... thank you all for the advice & words of encouragement, I sure hope I get one this year, it's been long enough



Good luck girl!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ok, I went back tonight, nervous as all get out, didn't see a thing........ going to meet up at my friends place in the morning and be in a stand by 6:30.............. Mill, this is the first time I have bought ammo for this gun, I've only killed one deer, 9 years ago, I don't shoot unless I am *sure* of a shot, so I have fired this gun more in the last week than I have in the last 10 years..........I have set & had a *face down* with a button but, let a mama & a baby walk, and I have spooked no telling how many.......... no, I am not seasoned like most of ya'll, but I "ain't no dummy" either............... thank you all for the advice & words of encouragement, I sure hope I get one this year, it's been long enough



Hey Keebs.....do like 'Tater Salad' (Ron White) said, "find you a bullet with headlights and a blarin horn, you'll kill a deer."


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickettttttttt !!!  I saw sumpin bout yo daughter but didn't see her pic, post it up ???


Page 36 of the last driveler thread. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha Cricketts readin back . .



Yes I was reading back & then hubby came home with the deer meat from the deer he killed last weekend. I had to put it all in the freezer & forgot I was logged in here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby got a deer this afternoon!



Was that number to, tu, too, 2, two?

Well the coffee is brewed for those headed to the woods this morning.   I rolled over and looked at the clock and thought it said 5 but not it was the normal-ish 4 and I got up.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2014)

Moanin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

Wy,  what are you going to do this morn?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2014)

Get some sleep in 2 two too mo hours


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Get some sleep in 2 two too mo hours



In a deer stand or horizontal?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2014)

horizontal


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2014)

Mornin....good luck to the lftt's.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2014)

Good luck to everyone, and goodnight


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

ain seed nothin but foxes so far, well an a couple sqwerls


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2014)

Good Morning to you fellow drivelers.  I didn't get home until the wee hours this morning so I got a few hours sleep and just woke up.  By waking up at this time of the morning, I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my rear-end!!!  I am totally out in left field today because I've never slept this late.  I had hoped to go deer hunting this morning but now I guess that I better think about a "Plan B" instead.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

0fer


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2014)

I fell asleep bout 2 Am this morning and was having the best sleep I've had in weeks. Bout 7 Am this terrible racket made me sit bolt upright in the bed. Turned out to be the tree trimmer we hired a month ago and think they dropped my pine tree right by my window.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

least it weren't my pine tree, I'd be lost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Will do. How many night you gotta work this time





Working Sat and Sun night, off Mon and Tues, back to nights Wed-Fri, off the weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

One of my adopted nephews killed a nice one, this kid kills BIG bucks EVERY year !!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my adopted nephews killed a nice one, this kid kills BIG bucks EVERY year !!!



Nice buck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't wanna goto work . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna goto work . . .



I have days like that too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna goto work . . .



Since I semi retired, I work harder at home than I do at work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh, hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Kaintucky given MS State a show.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey Quang, GT whuppin up on Pitt, but will it last ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Quang, GT whuppin up on Pitt, but will it last ??



Oh, I didn't know they were playin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, I didn't know they were playin.





No respect.





Shawtz, or long pants tonight ???



Ehhh, shawtz till it freezes !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

sittin in a horse pasture, hope I don't catch a case of the Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

The boy sho don't take after me and H22, he's going to a downtown Athens with his girl, her idea, he aint a happy camper. He'd juss a soon sit around a fire at the house. I told em to call me if they need a ride home. The boy took a flask, said he aint payin fot dranks. Lawd, me and H22 closed Athens down back in the day. It's a different world down there these days. Hopefully it will be quiet being an off week for UGA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

Hankus said:


> sittin in a horse pasture, hope I don't catch a case of the Keebs





You thank she could hit a hoss ??


----------



## Crickett (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my adopted nephews killed a nice one, this kid kills BIG bucks EVERY year !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 811000
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

The squirrels have taken ova our house since Skoot caught da skroke.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 25, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The squirrels have taken ova our house since Skoot caught da skroke.





Squirrel season is in, just sayin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squirrel season is in, just sayin . .



Yep, neighber used to come in the lot we own next to the house and choot em. When I rescued Sqeek, H22 told him I didn't like it. He quit.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been horse snuck, may need new drawers


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 25, 2014)

Back at it for 12 more


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow, what a game, I thought KY would git whooped. Good game. Now LSU and Ole Miss. Gawd I love deer season.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 25, 2014)

Asked keebs to  wish me luck this afternoon,. I think she needed to wish haarder!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

had a slick head at 25 yards an the scope on my muzzle loader has an internal fog issue now. She got a pass an it will get a new scope before next year.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of my adopted nephews killed a nice one, this kid kills BIG bucks EVERY year !!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 811000
> ...


May I adopt him????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, hey.


well hey there!


Hankus said:


> sittin in a horse pasture, hope I don't catch a case of the Keebs





Hooked On Quack said:


> You thank she could hit a hoss ??


 I'm gonna take a pic of the target when me & the boss went to the range and post just for that!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Asked keebs to  wish me luck this afternoon,. I think she needed to wish haarder!


darlin', I did, I said a prayer for both of us and wished both of us mucho good luck................ neither me nor my friend saw a thang tonight............... *I* woke at 4:00 this morning, scared I would over sleep.  She wanted me there by 6:15 so we could be in our stands by 6:30........... I was up at 5:30, and there at 6:00........ 
FROZE.MY.BUTT.OFF!!!!!!! and saw nothing for my effort!
BUT, this evening on the walk in, I did find a shooting stick to try....... alot of good it did me...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2014)

What the....umm?  Heyyyy!!!!

Back to DA game!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What the....umm?  Heyyyy!!!!
> 
> Back to DA game!


Hey you!!!!! Did ya wear the mask & suit????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!!!!! Did ya wear the mask & suit????



Naw....I sat out on DA wing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2014)

LSU is killing me


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2014)

gotta die of somethin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....I sat out on DA wing!


dat's what I woulda done!


















MILL, check your text messages..........


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 26, 2014)

mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2014)

morning Wy

would you like a cup of freshly brewed coffee?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dat's what I woulda done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Returned !!!


Morning Wy and GW !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Returned !!!
> 
> 
> Morning Wy and GW !!!



morning Quack  

I've been off tabulating the pickem scores.   
The first five of the GT game sure was exciting.    Too bad I picked the other team.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Quack
> 
> I've been off tabulating the pickem scores.
> The first five of the GT game sure was exciting.    Too bad I picked the other team.





I lost internet service at work last night, just catching up on scores.

Wish I coulda seen the LSU vs Miss game.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lost internet service at work last night, just catching up on scores.
> 
> Wish I coulda seen the LSU vs Miss game.



I predicted that one




wrong also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mornin
H22 hunting. House full of sleeping younguns. I'm outside watchin da news and drankin coffee.
Beautiful day.
Hope erybody hunting for meat gets lucky today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Found the Falcon's game.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm right there wiff ya homo3.
What time is it in London


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm right there wiff ya homo3.
> What time is it in London



Leave it to Homo3 to wear a cheesehead to a Flacons game


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2014)

Morning... Live from the baseball games!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Leave it to Homo3 to wear a cheesehead to a Flacons game



I saw that too. Did you noice the bald guy in the Falcon's jersey that looked just like Gage.
LMS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!   Headed in shortly !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh my, somebody in the hood has a killer stereo system crankin out Mother's Finest. We just saw em 2 weeks ago in concert. Makes splitting wood and stacking all the better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my, somebody in the hood has a killer stereo system crankin out Mother's Finest. We just saw em 2 weeks ago in concert. Makes splitting wood and stacking all the better.





Mandy gettin jiggy wit GrandMother's finest while stackin da wood !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

What in the world is Pittsburg wearing. They look like yeller jackets.
Hood music update.......Slow ride.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good question mam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Good question mam



If it's throw back, it's way throw back. Like 1940's.
H22 watching NASCAR in da house, says erybody going to the principles office after this one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!   Headed in shortly !!



You getting baptized again? Come on in boyz ... The waters fine!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If it's throw back, it's way throw back. Like 1940's.
> H22 watching NASCAR in da house, says erybody going to the principles office after this one.


Looks like a giant bumblebee that stole the gas station price numbers and made a football jersey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You getting baptized again? Come on in boyz ... The waters fine!





One of my favzzz !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Looks like a giant bumblebee that stole the gas station price numbers and made a football jersey



I aint seen no leather helmets like my Diddi used to wear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 26, 2014)

Blood, how's the boy doin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Dang, ain't been at work an hour and already sleepy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Another work plate.  Dawn fried up some salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas and okra, debbiled eggz and the last of the tomatos.. mebbe why I'm so dang sleepy !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another work plate.  Dawn fried up some salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas and okra, debbiled eggz and the last of the tomatos.. mebbe why I'm so dang sleepy !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 811183





Good gracious alive.....


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Quack has good food


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another work plate.  Dawn fried up some salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas and okra, debbiled eggz and the last of the tomatos.. mebbe why I'm so dang sleepy !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 811183



That'll definitely make you sleepy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 26, 2014)

Mrs h seens Gages other pappy on tv?  Me and lms gonna has to talk.

Oh working on weekends stinks!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2014)

I had beer an ribs, now I'm almost shamed ta say it after seein that lay out


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another work plate.  Dawn fried up some salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas and okra, debbiled eggz and the last of the tomatos.. mebbe why I'm so dang sleepy !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 811183



You lucky son of a gun.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another work plate.  Dawn fried up some salmon patties, smashed red taters, peas and okra, debbiled eggz and the last of the tomatos.. mebbe why I'm so dang sleepy !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 811183


Dadgum, son, Miz Dawn done knocked it outta the park!

Hunting update........ went Sat. am & pm.......nuttin......... got up this morning late, just not "feeling it"....... this afternoon, dang it was just too hot......... got some stuff done around the house, but just couldn't muster the "umph" to go hunting............. 
*BUT*, I have the shoulder from the other night slow cooking in the oven with taters, onions, mushrooms & garlic, covered in cream of mushroom soup, all covered in tin foil slow cooking all afternoon............. smellin GOOD up in heah!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Dadgum, son, Miz Dawn done knocked it outta the park!
> 
> Hunting update........ went Sat. am & pm.......nuttin......... got up this morning late, just not "feeling it"....... this afternoon, dang it was just too hot......... got some stuff done around the house, but just couldn't muster the "umph" to go hunting.............
> *BUT*, I have the shoulder from the other night slow cooking in the oven with taters, onions, mushrooms & garlic, covered in cream of mushroom soup, all covered in tin foil slow cooking all afternoon............. smellin GOOD up in heah!



Between you and Quack ya'll gonna make me hungry and I'm gonna ru outta food.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Between you and Quack ya'll gonna make me hungry and I'm gonna ru outta food.


 I sowwy............ always keep some jerky on ya........ it'll help, no lie! But then, if you've never had Bama's jerky, you ain't had jerky........ juss sayin............


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 26, 2014)

Jerky sounds good too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2014)

slim jim


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Speaking of Bammer and jerky . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2014)

Charlie steal yo midnite snack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Naw, I've got a plate of scrambled eggz and sausage for later on and a fried cheekun breast leftova from last night.


Always keep a pack of saltines in the freezer, peanut butter, sardines, Vienna's, and soup in my locker for hard times !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood, how's the boy doin



He is okay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Wife sent my day shift relief a big ole plate too !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife sent my day shift relief a big ole plate too !!



Think it will make it till then


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Quack eats good at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Think it will make it till then




mebbe . . . 





KyDawg said:


> Quack eats good at work.





Gotta sweet heart for a wife Mista Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She got to be to put up with you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> She got to be to put up with you.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Owww stop that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2014)

kydawg said:


> she got to be to put up with you.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 811244


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2014)

I like fried chicken.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I like fried chicken.



I do to!!! With hot sauce, mashed taters, fried okra an a big Ol sweet tea!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Put some Texas Pete on my salmon patties !!



Glad your son's okay BOG !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

Cajun crab cakes


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Put some Texas Pete on my salmon patties !!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your son's okay BOG !!



Thank you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Cajun crab cakes





Think I'll snag one from the dayshift guy, he'll neva know . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Buddy of mine called last night, said he had a sack of Crappie fillets for me !!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buddy of mine called last night, said he had a sack of Crappie fillets for me !!



Pretty good buddy to have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Pretty good buddy to have





He gave me a mess of filets earlier this year too !!!!
He gets to shoot doves with me, pays me back in Crappie!


Otis fished in a Crappie tournie yesterday, but gave his all away . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

On my way to work this evening saw 2 kids carving punkins on their front porch, brought back some ole memories, cept if it were me and bro there'yda been a punkin gut battle and mebbe a knife fight . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

Moanday goes better with caffeine


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> On my way to work this evening saw 2 kids carving punkins on their front porch, brought back some ole memories, cept if it were me and bro there'yda been a punkin gut battle and mebbe a knife fight . . .



With me and my brothers it would have been pumpkin chunkin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> With me and my brothers it would have been pumpkin chunkin








Morning GW !!!  Gotta coupla dayz off !!! 



Guess who's birfday it is ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning GW !!!  Gotta coupla dayz off !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's birfday it is ???



I peeked.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Gotta young gal and her Uncle coming over tomorrow and try to get her first deer.  Shouldn't be a problem as much corn as I've been feeding 'em.  Several kids have killed their first deer out of my field, only reason I keep it sweetened up, I want them to see deer !!!  Between all the persimmon trees being loaded down, white oaks, red oaks and water oaks I left in the field it's really just one big natural food plot !! 


I'll just sit on the back porch with a dranky drank and wait on da BOOOOOOM !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta young gal and her Uncle coming over tomorrow and try to get her first deer.  Shouldn't be a problem as much corn as I've been feeding 'em.  Several kids have killed their first deer out of my field, only reason I keep it sweetened up, I want them to see deer !!!  Between all the persimmon trees being loaded down, white oaks, red oaks and water oaks I left in the field it's really just one big natural food plot !!
> 
> 
> I'll just sit on the back porch with a dranky drank and wait on da BOOOOOOM !!!!



Sounds good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta young gal and her Uncle coming over tomorrow and try to get her first deer.  Shouldn't be a problem as much corn as I've been feeding 'em.  Several kids have killed their first deer out of my field, only reason I keep it sweetened up, I want them to see deer !!!  Between all the persimmon trees being loaded down, white oaks, red oaks and water oaks I left in the field it's really just one big natural food plot !!
> 
> 
> I'll just sit on the back porch with a dranky drank and wait on da BOOOOOOM !!!!



Good man!!!

manners say morning Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

Sorry sir mornin GW and thaks for the coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

half of my keys are hard to mash this mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> half of my keys are hard to mash this mornin



this site seems to be slow loading too.   others seem a-okay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Wish I had some of this sausage gravy and cat head biscuits this morning. . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

I wouldn't turn down this smoke link sausage and egg biscuit with MUSTARD either . .


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had some of this sausage gravy and cat head biscuits this morning. . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 811253



Me too to two 2 I'm hongry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Susie be thankin this . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Good Munday morning all you day shifters, coupla dayz off for me.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

Good Mundy.......yeah, like that'll happen


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm here.... For now!

Somthin done got a hold of me, feeling like a stomach bug! I'm going to try and head it off with alkkeyhal before it gets worse!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

im hear tu


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im hear tu



Me two to too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Mornin!  It's my birfday week!
How ya'll are?

Taking tomorrow off for my day, just got it approved by da boss!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Worked yesterday.. Sunday work STINKS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Mud didnt stop in, he must be recovering


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

hey Nic, my cousins cousins nephews best friends uncles stepons grandmas sisters great grand child got this pic on their trailcam in brooks county this week.  They are hunting it hard and heavy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey Nic, my cousins cousins nephews best friends uncles stepons grandmas sisters great grand child got this pic on their trailcam in brooks county this week.  They are hunting it hard and heavy





Nice leopard.   For those who don`t know... 





Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.

I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.

Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Worked yesterday.. Sunday work STINKS


that's like working peanut season, 7 days a week...... brutal I tell ya, brutal!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hithere!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  It's my birfday week!
> How ya'll are?
> 
> Taking tomorrow off for my day, just got it approved by da boss!



I sure hope you get a deer for your Birfday.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Keebs said:


> Mornin!  It's my birfday week!
> How ya'll are?
> 
> Taking tomorrow off for my day, just got it approved by da boss!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice leopard.   For those who don`t know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, come on Nic, that plain as day a black panther.  Obviously the pic was taken in South Ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, come on Nic, that plain as day a black panther.  Obviously the pic was taken in South Ga.





I know critters purty good not to have a college education on em.   

That would be a fine fur to have though...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Morning, i survived the weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

What i miss??


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 27, 2014)

If I ever kill a black  cougar... Nicodemus you may do just that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What i miss??



Prolly hdm03..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Prolly hdm03..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> If I ever kill a black  cougar... Nicodemus you may do just that





May? Ain`t no "may" to it. Read my post again. You follow my instructions, and prove to me, and I will do just that. 

I`m not sure how much wildlife knowledge you have, but understand that never in history has there been a melanistic felis concolor.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sure hope you get a deer for your Birfday.


me too.............. I better go remind my b-i-l that tomorrow is my birfday, he usually tries to kill one for me on my birthday, he's only missed once or twice since he started doing it for me!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i survived the weekend.


well that's a good thing, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Mud, how did your newest play toy do?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, how did your newest play toy do?


 well, you gonna answer da boy, Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

This branch was somewhat confused...  gotta admit tho, sure is a pretty view I had.  hunting a dried up creed bed 100 yards wide that runs into to large heads of woods on either end.  Fields on both sides..  Sadly the deer didnt get the memo that it was a good funnel


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

He might not 'member


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This branch was somewhat confused...  gotta admit tho, sure is a pretty view I had.  hunting a dried up creed bed 100 yards wide that runs into to large heads of woods on either end.  Fields on both sides..  Sadly the deer didnt get the memo that it was a good funnel





That would make a mighty purty cup or bowl, if you could dry it without it splittin` or gettin` checks in it. Burls alway have a unique twisted grain.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This branch was somewhat confused...  gotta admit tho, sure is a pretty view I had.  hunting a dried up creed bed 100 yards wide that runs into to large heads of woods on either end.  Fields on both sides..  Sadly the deer didnt get the memo that it was a good funnel


It seems like I am seeing more & more "abnormalities" like that one............. is nature trying to tell us something?
The deer my way didn't get a memo either.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That would make a mighty purty cup or bowl, if you could dry it without it splittin` or gettin` checks in it. Burls alway have a unique twisted grain.


how many you want?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how many you want?





Nar`en! I got too many other projects in the works right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That would make a mighty purty cup or bowl, if you could dry it without it splittin` or gettin` checks in it. Burls alway have a unique twisted grain.



Im bout ashamed to admit, I dont even know what kinda tree it was.   One things for certain 25' in the air on taht tree and I was more nervous than a dog passin a peach seed.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nar`en! I got too many other projects in the works right now.


 I kinda figured that........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im bout ashamed to admit, I dont even know what kinda tree it was.   One things for certain 25' in the air on taht tree and I was more nervous than a dog passin a peach seed.





That`s a blackgum tree. That`s the tree that turns colors first down here in the Fall of the year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a blackgum tree. That`s the tree that turns colors first down here in the Fall of the year.



I know my climber didnt like it a much.  Iv made a habbit of wearing a harness while hunting now (started last year) trees like that remind me why I do


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know my climber didnt like it a much.  Iv made a habbit of wearing a harness while hunting now (started last year) trees like that remind me why I do





Only place I hunt off the ground any more is the place right here at home, and that is all big nice permanent stands. Everywhere else I hunt from the ground. 

At one time, I had 5 climbers, and I don`t even remember how many portable ladders. Plus, I still have my lineman`s belt and two sets of hooks. Ain`t no deer worth a fall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Only place I hunt off the ground any more is the place right here at home, and that is all big nice permanent stands. Everywhere else I hunt from the ground.
> 
> At one time, I had 5 climbers, and I don`t even remember how many portable ladders. Plus, I still have my lineman`s belt and two sets of hooks. Ain`t no deer worth a fall.



Depends on where im hunting and how well I know the property.  I was invited and just hunted where the fella told me.
After the hunt we scouted a little.  Seen the best stand of persimmons I ever seen there was literally 100 trees+ ina 1/2 acre area.  All of them loaded to the gills and so many on the ground it stunk in there.  Think he might have found a temporary honey hole


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Depends on where im hunting and how well I know the property.  I was invited and just hunted where the fella told me.
> After the hunt we scouted a little.  Seen the best stand of persimmons I ever seen there was literally 100 trees+ ina 1/2 acre area.  All of them loaded to the gills and so many on the ground it stunk in there.  Think he might have found a temporary honey hole





That will be a prime spot to kill you a deer. You need to hunt that place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That will be a prime spot to kill you a deer. You need to hunt that place.


Hes set up to catch tehm leaving that area and going back to bed.  We are good friends but I dont think hes gonna let me slip off in there and hunt.  I dd find a right nice spot walking out the other day tho that I plan on hunting next tiem he invites me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, how did your newest play toy do?


It did ok, i slung the alt. belt off the first day right off the bat so i took the powersteering belt off and fixed the alternator so it was kinda hard to play without that. Only had about 30 minutes on the motor before i got there so i only stood on it one time to kinda see what she has to her. Its ok, needs a gear change. It may have big numbers in torque but it aint got nothing on my 400.
All in all, we rode around all weekend and she came home without any breakage so its all good Got to fix a trans thats got a leak like a water hose on it though


havin_fun_huntin said:


> He might not 'member


It is kinda fuzzy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It did ok, i slung the alt. belt off the first day right off the bat so i took the powersteering belt off and fixed the alternator so it was kinda hard to play without that. Only had about 30 minutes on the motor before i got there so i only stood on it one time to kinda see what she has to her. Its ok, needs a gear change. It may have big numbers in torque but it aint got nothing on my 400.
> All in all, we rode around all weekend and she came home without any breakage so its all good Got to fix a trans thats got a leak like a water hose on it though
> 
> It is kinda fuzzy.


Rec gear change will wake it up a good bit?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ya'll busy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll busy


actually, I'm not swamped.............. I've done got lost in pinterest & Zulilly though.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Its been slow at work.. No fun talking to myself tho


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its been slow at work.. No fun talking to myself tho


you used to like it.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you used to like it.................



What can i say, Im a changed man.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What can i say, Im a changed man.


really..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> really..........



yeah, not the same kinda change as HDM03, but still changed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What can i say, Im a changed man.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Im aiming to be more like Nic, man of few words but words of wisdom...






Who am I kidding, thatll never happen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



you ok?



whats this bout Gages other pappy on TV?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rec gear change will wake it up a good bit?


It will, Lil tuning is going to be the big thing ,timing, i've got her pulled back by the adjustable and full total advance a good bit till i get mufflers on it. Not sure how these heads and compression is gonna act with 93 pump gas. I didnt want any issues so she's detuned alot.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll busy


Have been, you?



Keebs said:


> actually, I'm not swamped.............. I've done got lost in pinterest & Zulilly though.....


To lazy to read back, you deer hunt any more or kill anything??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It will, Lil tuning is going to be the big thing ,timing, i've got her pulled back by the adjustable and full total advance a good bit till i get mufflers on it. Not sure how these heads and compression is gonna act with 93 pump gas. I didnt want any issues so she's detuned alot.
> 
> Have been, you?
> 
> ...



what Kinda comp you running?


Think some 110  and proper tuning shell be stronger than the 400?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you ok?
> 
> 
> 
> whats this bout Gages other pappy on TV?



I LOVE your avi! 


They were showing some of the fan's in the stands in London. There was a bunch of guys standing up with Falcon's jersey's on. One of them was bald and I know hmd03 is. The bald guy looked just like Gage. 
Needless to say, I thought he was handsome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I LOVE your avi!
> 
> 
> They were showing some of the fan's in the stands in London. There was a bunch of guys standing up with Falcon's jersey's on. One of them was bald and I know hmd03 is. The bald guy looked just like Gage.
> Needless to say, I thought he was handsome.



The older he gets the more he looks like his mama, thank God!  Im glad his head is growing into those ears tho.  I was concerned about taking him outside when the wind was blowing   Still got his daddys attitude as you can tell from the avi.  
  hdm03 is bald?  poor fella aint gots no hair.  Mr. Clean,  Mr. Clean!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It will, Lil tuning is going to be the big thing ,timing, i've got her pulled back by the adjustable and full total advance a good bit till i get mufflers on it. Not sure how these heads and compression is gonna act with 93 pump gas. I didnt want any issues so she's detuned alot.
> 
> Have been, you?
> 
> ...



Nope.
Was this weekend. Got the pool shut down and H22 split wood all day Sunday and I stacked it. We'z ready for the Winter I spect.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

you nice nough to give him a back rub seein how he split all that wood for you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what Kinda comp you running?
> 
> 
> Think some 110  and proper tuning shell be stronger than the 400?



No, she'll only see 93 , maybe a lil mixing of the two for smell but prob. not.  Plus the blaze is heavy, and the 400 is so close the pistons think they gonna get hit in the eye every go round.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The older he gets the more he looks like his mama, thank God!  Im glad his head is growing into those ears tho.  I was concerned about taking him outside when the wind was blowing   Still got his daddys attitude as you can tell from the avi.
> hdm03 is bald?  poor fella aint gots no hair.  Mr. Clean,  Mr. Clean!!


I think I read on here that hdm03 shaved his head.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you nice nough to give him a back rub seein how he split all that wood for you?


ummmmmmm, NO.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No, she'll only see 93 , maybe a lil mixing of the two for smell but prob. not.  Plus the blaze is heavy, and the 400 is so close the pistons think they gonna get hit in the eye every go round.



 you aint kiddin, love the smell of that stuff, better than cologne!!

Yeah, you told me bout how high that 400 is.  You should try some 87 in it and let me know how that wounds in the 400


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, not the same kinda change as HDM03, but still changed





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im aiming to be more like Nic, man of few words but words of wisdom...
> Who am I kidding, thatll never happen
















mudracing101 said:


> To lazy to read back, you deer hunt any more or kill anything??


Went twice Sat., saw nada, zip, nuttin.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you aint kiddin


love the avi!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think I read on here that hdm03 shaved his head.
> 
> ummmmmmm, NO.



 poor fella out there splitting wood and you didnt even offer him a back rub.  Knowing he done that so youd stay warm.  Poor fella


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!!

Mmmmmm, deer roast........ with taters, onions & carrots........... slow roasted most of yesterday afternoon................. oh my, gooood stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor fella out there splitting wood and you didnt even offer him a back rub.  Knowing he done that so youd stay warm.  Poor fella


I would MUCH rather split da wood than stack it, any day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> love the avi!!!!!!!!



Looking all tough in teh pic, then I noticed the little animal behind him.  Messed up the whole toughness of the pic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor fella out there splitting wood and you didnt even offer him a back rub.  Knowing he done that so youd stay warm.  Poor fella



I stacked it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I stacked it.



H22  my new hero.  how you get the wife to help do stuff like that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

LMS= " I dont sweat"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

She has offered to cut grass but Iv seen her drive.  Id prefer the trailer stay ON the foundation


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22  my new hero.  how you get the wife to help do stuff like that?



I got lonesome and went down there to where he was splitin. I stood there for a while, then I started feeling like billy. I didn't wanta be useless, so I just started stackin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

We went to my mamas yesterday.  I went to work and she visited mama.  I started feeling like the south end of a North bound mule and let her drive home.  I kept my eyes closed 90% of the way home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She has offered to cut grass but Iv seen her drive.  Id prefer the trailer stay ON the foundation



H22 won't let me cut da grass either. I's sure it has something to do with the "lines"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I stacked it.


stacking=hard work!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't let me cut da grass either. I's sure it has something to do with the "lines"



 i aint that picky, you can come cut mine anytime.  long as its cut, i dont care.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> stacking=hard work!



aint nothing bout splitting wood easy.  My aim with an ax is terrible to boot.  Thank God for engines and hydrolics


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nothing bout splitting wood easy.  My aim with an ax is terrible to boot.  Thank God for engines and hydrolics



Aint that the truth. I was saying how he makes it look so easy. He asked if I wanted to try.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

CRAP, got lost in youtube land adn ran across conway twittys, "that my job"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I would MUCH rather split da wood than stack it, any day!




I love to split wood, longs as it`s good straight grained.




havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nothing bout splitting wood easy.  My aim with an ax is terrible to boot.  Thank God for engines and hydrolics




Do you hit where you look, or look where you hit?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I love to split wood, longs as it`s good straight grained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  neither, I always hit with the handle and not the head.   dont matter iffin im right up on it or 5' away.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

lil greasers 5 buck lunch


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 won't let me cut da grass either. I's sure it has something to do with the "lines"


 I know someone else that is like that............ that's why I cut the driveway & out at the road....... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint nothing bout splitting wood easy.  My aim with an ax is terrible to boot.  Thank God for engines and hydrolics


I drool when I walk by wood splitters like that........ I actually enjoy splitting wood, the stacking, not so much........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> CRAP, got lost in youtube land adn ran across conway twittys, "that my job"


our internet went down.........


Nicodemus said:


> I love to split wood, longs as it`s _*good straight grained.*_
> 
> Do you hit where you look, or look where you hit?


I love to sit on my stool & split fat lightered that is straight grained, I get lost just looking at that stuff...........
wait, hit where, look where............. hhhhmmm, not sure what I do.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm way too good at splittin wood


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I would MUCH rather split da wood than stack it, any day!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I stacked it.



I actually don't mind stacking it! That way I know it's done right & even! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> She has offered to cut grass but Iv seen her drive.  Id prefer the trailer stay ON the foundation


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Internet went down. 


I like watching H22 split wood. 


I'd cut my legs off first try.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I actually don't mind stacking it! That way I know it's done right & even!



HE went to fixin when HE got thru splittin. 
I just walked back to da house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs 22 not good at stacking


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HE went to fixin when HE got thru splittin.
> I just walked back to da house.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HE went to fixin when HE got thru splittin.
> I just walked back to da house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

anyone else see da pics of durt and his  daughter?  Wonder where his wife was....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Went to Oldtimes buffet, just a change, it was not good. Back to GC.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else see da pics of durt and his  daughter?  Wonder where his wife was....


she went fishin.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

GC is gonna be real upset you cheated on them mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she went fishin.........



 she didnt invite me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> she didnt invite me


 said she wanted some *peace & quiet*...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> said she wanted some *peace & quiet*...........



so, durt talks to much?  poor gal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

I made it through ol bad Monday. 

Keeb, you enjoy your Birfday tomorrow!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

bye, have a great time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

I wanna go hunting this afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

maybe ill sneak into muds secret farm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

I bribed keebs and she told me where the keys were hidden and the code to the gate


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

howdy kyModbo$$


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe ill sneak into muds secret farm


Well , technically its not really our farm, thats why we are so secretive about hunting it.



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hey MrDawg.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 27, 2014)

What's up Mud man.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> so, durt talks to much?  poor gal


 seems so.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What's up Mud man.



The temps,  i think its like 99 outside today.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made it through ol bad Monday.
> 
> Keeb, you enjoy your Birfday tomorrow!


Thanks sista from anotha mista!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


hiya Charlie!
Internet going & coming today................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well , technically its not really our farm, thats why we are so secretive about hunting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MrDawg.



no boots, tennis shoes only, got it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Da FB said it was Keebs Birfday . . 



Afternoon all !!!  Dawn's not feeling well, nappin on the couch, Susie's drankin toilet water .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

facelife done took and lied to quack..  poor fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

I bet mud gonna have to buy a new monitor


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

hope Mrs D gets to feeling better


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da FB said it was Keebs Birfday . .
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!  Dawn's not feeling well, nappin on the couch, Susie's drankin toilet water .


It probably told you it was "this week"...............

Hope Dawn feels better soon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

wonder if keebs is gonna go choot at bambi today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

hope quacks ok.  Sure hope susie didnt bite him for drinking out her bowl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

i wanna go hunting tonight too but I need to spend time with the day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

something tells me LMS is gonna say hes too young to go with me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mud said keebs aint too young.. it was man but made me LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Dawn didn't feel like stopping by da likker sto, guess I gotta make a run.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if keebs is gonna go choot at bambi today


depends on how hot it is......... I can't stand hunting with gnats & skeeters......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud said keebs aint too young.. it was man but made me LOL


you jibbering agin........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Never did find the battery on my 4 wheeler, it cranked right up the next day ????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da FB said it was Keebs Birfday . .


 That was my "work" FB page & it was wrong........... I fixed it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never did find the battery on my 4 wheeler, it cranked right up the next day ????


wheeler fairy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da FB said it was Keebs Birfday . .
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon all !!!  Dawn's not feeling well, nappin on the couch, Susie's drankin toilet water .



A very merry un-birthday to Keebs.
Tell Mz Dawn I hope she feels betta.
Give the dogs some water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That was my "work" FB page & it was wrong........... I fixed it!




THEN it wasn't MY fault !!!   Post that info on yo Birfday thread !!! 





Keebs said:


> wheeler fairy?





That would be Threeleggedpygmy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Kang !!!!!!!!!!   AWWWW Hail !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> A very merry un-birthday to Keebs.
> Tell Mz Dawn I hope she feels betta.
> Give the dogs some water.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Quack equals trust Facebook more than Woody's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs tu tu getting better on her eyepad


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2014)

Heyyyyy....what'd I miss?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy....what'd I miss?


Chief In Da House!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 27, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy....what'd I miss?



Keebs birfday.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never did find the battery on my 4 wheeler, it cranked right up the next day ????



Thank goodness it is a Honda.
And the don't get wet fairy knows how to ride it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Jeffro, bye Jeffro, i'm out y'all. Lets go Keebs. I've got it locked up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Chief In Da House!



Probly not get long....rehearsals soon. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs birfday.



,
Happy Birfday Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs birfday.


no no, not yet he hasn't!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, bye Jeffro, i'm out y'all. Lets go Keebs. I've got it locked up.


dang, didn't realize it was that time!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, bye Jeffro, i'm out y'all. Lets go Keebs. I've got it locked up.



Later mudro!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

Mernin!  It's July again outside!!! Hot tadeaf!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2014)

Later y'all...fixing to get bizzy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

It was a busy Monday.  Home now.  Looking for some quiet time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

hey jeff, bye jeff


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

Spogetti night! I like spugetty!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

evening bog

chili here


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening bog
> 
> chili here



I like that too! 

Kilt a deer yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I like that too!
> 
> Kilt a deer yet?



Nope really haven't hunted hard.  But it is getting time.  Saw three does hit by cars last night or today on my way to work and back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thank goodness it is a Honda.
> And the don't get wet fairy knows how to ride it.





Check AJ's sigline, dang Aussie's can walk on water . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2014)

Gonna get on the ice pack, back wantin to act up . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get on the ice pack, back wantin to act up . .



Dude, you need to visit a Chiropractor! I go about 3 or 4 times a year and it helps. DR. wanted to put me under the knife.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, you need to visit a Chiropractor! I go about 3 or 4 times a year and it helps. DR. wanted to put me under the knife.....


 he does, but da boy still haz troublze.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2014)

Keebs, good luck to you tomorrow. Remember, pick one tiny spot in the middle of the shoulder. Don`t forget to breath.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, good luck to you tomorrow. Remember, pick one tiny spot in the middle of the shoulder. Don`t forget to breath.


Will do, thanks............... check your text messages.........


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

We need some strong coffee to celebrate Keebs birfday with.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 28, 2014)

Mornin get a few off after this


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We need some strong coffee to celebrate Keebs birfday with.





Wycliff said:


> Mornin get a few off after this




Good Morning to you Charlie and Wycliff.

I believe that someone has put a curse on me or something.  Dang, yesterday I woke up at 4 AM with a bad case of a stomach bug again.  Diarrhea all day long and it has continued this morning as well.  I am sick and tired about this nasty "metal taste" in my mouth.  I don't know where this bug has came from BUT I wish that it would go away.  Late yesterday, I also broke my glasses so I had to go to Lenscrafters immediately and have another pair made.  Close to $400 later, I had to get new lens and frames.   I think that I need to find a way to change my luck!!!

I've got to skip the coffee this morning and just take some more Alka-Selzer and Imodium AD again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We need some strong coffee to celebrate Keebs birfday with.





Wycliff said:


> Mornin get a few off after this



morning and here is the strong stuff and enjoy your days off Wy

EE, this will counter the AD


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I really think you should drink your coffee Mr Eagle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning kids!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning blood.



how you durrrrn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> how you durrrrn



I is vertical so doing better than those pushing up daises.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

moaning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Good morning, Happy birthday Keebs!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

wonder if keebs is hunting this morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

quiet in hurr


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if keebs is hunting this morning



Call her cell phone and see if she remembered to put it on silent


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Call her cell phone and see if she remembered to put it on silent



i considered texting her but didnt wanna chance spooking any deer she might see.  shed tan my hide


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



Your to happy this morning!!!....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

its one day closer to friday, course hes happy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

im full!!  had a customer bring me something to eat.. little heavy for breakfast but it were sho nuff good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

hey durt, good to see you stranger


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

anyone heard from hdm03-?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

well ack to the lftt thread


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else see da pics of durt and his  daughter?  Wonder where his wife was....


cooking and cleaning like a woman is supposed to do........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> she didnt invite me


..........idjit


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey durt, good to see you stranger


hfg


havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone heard from hdm03-?



he sent me a text, said he missed his flight..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> cooking and cleaning like a woman is supposed to do........
> 
> ..........idjit
> 
> ...



how you liking the promotion?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Where'd erybody go


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have 1 guest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

I took a shower this mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm going to the cafe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Make yourself at home GUEST.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

phew,  didnt think she w ever gonna leave...

How is everyone today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

Mrs H you knows im just teasin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

smarty pants.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H you knows im just teasin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> smarty pants.



 that hurt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that hurt



I cain't help it you jumped in before I could post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> phew,  didnt think she w ever gonna leave...
> 
> How is everyone today?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> smarty pants.



This is how it was SUPPOSE to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+ and SIX guest. 
Ya'll come on in. It's nice in herea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I cain't help it you jumped in before I could post.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is how it was SUPPOSE to go.



you gots to be fasterer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Whachya'll gonna be for Hallerween


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

we dressing the boy up as a shark for holloween.  gonna take him around and see some family members Im gonna dress up as a smexy man in camo.  same as every year


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

quack, you gots a message on facelife


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude, you need to visit a Chiropractor! I go about 3 or 4 times a year and it helps. DR. wanted to put me under the knife.....





I've made 3 chiro visits in the past month, my Dr prescribed me a steroid pack, it really worked. 

I was pose to be cut on 'bout 20 yrs ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I am going to dress up like a Mod.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

KyD, you should dress up as a incogneetoo cawl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

LMS did one year


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

HAHAHAHAH Cow king!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how you liking the promotion?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS did one year



I like chicken.......tell LMS I said..cluck cluck....she'll know what it means...........


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

KyDawg likes chicken too,to.........he got several hundred head of them is what he told me in a PM.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> I like chicken.......tell LMS I said..cluck cluck....she'll know what it means...........



Shes for sale...  When she seen that pic of you and your girl the other day she said "ryderte' aint a bad looking fella at all"  
Wanna trade?


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes for sale...  When she seen that pic of you and your girl the other day she said "ryderte' aint a bad looking fella at all"
> Wanna trade?



nah....bout got mine trained...I don't want to have to start over on another


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> nah....bout got mine trained...I don't want to have to start over on another



well, crap!

Ill tell her cluck cluck for you tho


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, crap!
> 
> Ill tell her cluck cluck for you tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


>



wait, sorry,  

idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quiet in hurr



'cause keeb is hunting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

No she aint.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22+, mattech+, Keebs+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Birfday girl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

i just gots off da phone wid a sho nuff sweet lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 811455


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

World's Largest Cocktail Party this Saturday!


Erybody invited.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

yawn*stretch*mmmmmmmmm* nuttin like sleeping late on a work day!
Hey ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

protein bar for lunch... yay


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yawn*stretch*mmmmmmmmm* nuttin like sleeping late on a work day!
> Hey ya'll!



You didn't go hunting


So much for that big ol deer I had tied to the tree for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheekun geezards & mash r taters.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You didn't go hunting
> 
> 
> So much for that big ol deer I had tied to the tree for ya.


  
naawww, I'm a sleep-a-holic, you know that........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cheekun geezards & mash r taters.


oh now, I could go for that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yawn*stretch*mmmmmmmmm* nuttin like sleeping late on a work day!
> Hey ya'll!



If I eva sleep past 11:00 ya'll juss go ahead and choot me. 
I'd be so stove up I'd neva walk upright again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, well, well. 



Crown me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

If i ever sleep pat 11 make sure to leave me alone for the next 2 days Ill be ill till i get behind on my sleep again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

If i sleep late or take a nap Im worse than nic before his first cup of coffee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok.



 you deleted your post


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I eva sleep past 11:00 ya'll juss go ahead and choot me.
> I'd be so stove up I'd neva walk upright again.


I've been awake off & on since my "normal" alarm time, but I can make myself go back to sleep......It does take a bit to get moving, but I got up so early for so long, it is a treat & a half for me to sleep in.......  Stoopid kidneys don't always let me though......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you deleted your post



 you fixed your post.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you fixed your post.




there is no "last edited" under my post silly   you just misread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> there is no "last edited" under my post silly   you just misread



Oh.

I still don't get it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.
> 
> I still don't get it.



hankus and seth rubbin off on me?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

can't leave you two alone for nuttin, can we?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> can't leave you two alone for nuttin, can we?



Ma hen, da cleanin lady is pickin on me again!!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

cut by hand(my hand) deer back strap ,butterbeans and mashed taters.......it was goot..........

going to parch me some peanut in a few minutes.....


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

butterbeans give me flatulence...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hankus and seth rubbin off on me?


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

I think I have Bromidrophobia


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> butterbeans give me flatulence...............




I think butterbeans gives erybody flatulence.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> butterbeans give me flatulence...............



dont beeno where round me


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think butterbeans gives erybody flatulence.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont beeno where round me



hey......y'all come a little closer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey......y'all come a little closer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think I have Bromidrophobia



I KNOW I do.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

fried deer cube steak, mashed taters wif gravey and green beens. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmm i'm full.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

I see i havnt missed nothing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Dirt!! hey man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Tell Mrs. Dirt i said Hi!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ma hen, da cleanin lady is pickin on me again!!!


MmmmHhhmmmm, suuuuure she is............. 


rydert said:


> cut by hand(my hand) deer back strap ,butterbeans and mashed taters.......it was goot..........
> 
> going to parch me some peanut in a few minutes.....


Sounds MUCH better than the chips & salsa I just had..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





rydert said:


> I think I have Bromidrophobia


I ain't googlin it............


rydert said:


> hey......y'all come a little closer


bad, dert, bad!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


whatcha run off for? we had him surrounded!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Keebs, i knew you were sleepin instead of hunting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, i knew you were sleepin instead of hunting.



I did too.


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt!! hey man.


mud?


mudracing101 said:


> Tell Mrs. Dirt i said Hi!!!!



......idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud?
> 
> 
> ......idjit



You right, tell her i said "Hay Baby"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You right, tell her i said "Hay Baby"



yeah x2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

x3.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> x3.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> x3.


That's MY LINE!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Y'all asleep in here today


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's MY LINE!



Hay Baby


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Time is UP! 
Keebs, enjoy the rest of YOUR day. 

See ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

Mud, you see any tiftonites this weekend where you went?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hay Baby


giggle~giggle


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP!
> Keebs, enjoy the rest of YOUR day.
> 
> See ya'll.


Thanks!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

drunk again




how does this keep happenin


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

Hankus said:


> drunk again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It starts with the fermentation process............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

well then least I know I ain picklin, jus fermentin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

yall slowern me, rekon I'll act like I'm payin attention in statistics


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

drankus drunk in class, paying attention to GON


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

one of those days....


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hankus said:


> drunk again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quit ponderin on that bout 40 years ago


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

I herd dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I quit ponderin on that bout 40 years ago



How you doing brother?


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

bog?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg?



yes dear?


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes dear?



you miss homo3 don't ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cheekun geezards & mash r taters.





Poooooh ????  Did some one say Pooh ??


----------



## rydert (Oct 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poooooh ????  Did some one say Pooh ??



hey pooh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey pooh





Pooh sez HEYYYYYYY back !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

Pooh's a lil rude . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you see any tiftonites this weekend where you went?


Yes


Hankus said:


> drunk again
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pooh's a lil rude . .


Tell Pooh Hfh said hey, he'll know what it means.


I'm out later ya'll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

yall have a good night.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

quack=cray cray


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2014)

and now Im gone.  yall behave...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack=cray cray


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poooooh ????  Did some one say Pooh ??



We talking Whinnie the Pooh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 28, 2014)

Taco salad is the bomb.... Or it will be


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

will be


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2014)

Dang, dark and aint' heard no BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

they prolly ain shoost one then


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

DOE DOWN, DOE DOWN!!!!!! Pics tomorrow, but I cheated, I let the processor skin her out for me, it would've taken me half the night & I gotta go to work tomorrow........... BUT, I GOT ONE ON MY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!!!!!The guy said she was about 100-110 lbs, nice size for this area, he said.  OH and get this, today is HIS birthday too! It was right at dark when her and a smaller one came out, I had left my shooting stick I had found on the hay , so had to find another on the way to my spot....... found one, got her lined up and  she turned on me as I let it rip....... I watched her go down right where I shot her. But, I musta spine shot her, 'cause I lost my loins on her but both the back straps were in tact!
Ok, just getting back from dropping her off...... had to go clear to the other side of the dang county....... and I still gotta shower & eat.......... yep, GREAT end to my birthday! And THANK YOU all for the texts & phone calls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> DOE DOWN, DOE DOWN!!!!!! Pics tomorrow, but I cheated, I let the processor skin her out for me, it would've taken me half the night & I gotta go to work tomorrow........... BUT, I GOT ONE ON MY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!!!!!The guy said she was about 100-110 lbs, nice size for this area, he said.  OH and get this, today is HIS birthday too! It was right at dark when her and a smaller one came out, I had left my shooting stick I had found on the hay , so had to find another on the way to my spot....... found one, got her lined up and  she turned on me as I let it rip....... I watched her go down right where I shot her. But, I musta spine shot her, 'cause I lost my loins on her but both the back straps were in tact!
> Ok, just getting back from dropping her off...... had to go clear to the other side of the dang county....... and I still gotta shower & eat.......... yep, GREAT end to my birthday! And THANK YOU all for the texts & phone calls!!!!!!!!!!



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2014)

attagirl keebs  Haply birfday deer


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Happy Birthday!!





Hankus said:


> attagirl keebs  Haply birfday deer


Thanks, guys!
ok, time to call it a night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations Keebs!!!! And Happy Birthday Keebs!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats Keebsisnowakillinmachine

Well it is only uphill one way no matter what your parents said day.  It is a little warmer this morning and smells a sort of like rain is on the way or is the coffee just tickling my nose?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2014)

way to capture kang Gobble-in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> way to capture kang Gobble-in.



early knight captures the crown.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2014)

If kebo do like my lil sister she gonna be knockin em down like bowlin pins now


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> DOE DOWN, DOE DOWN!!!!!! Pics tomorrow, but I cheated, I let the processor skin her out for me, it would've taken me half the night & I gotta go to work tomorrow........... BUT, I GOT ONE ON MY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!!!!!The guy said she was about 100-110 lbs, nice size for this area, he said.  OH and get this, today is HIS birthday too! It was right at dark when her and a smaller one came out, I had left my shooting stick I had found on the hay , so had to find another on the way to my spot....... found one, got her lined up and  she turned on me as I let it rip....... I watched her go down right where I shot her. But, I musta spine shot her, 'cause I lost my loins on her but both the back straps were in tact!
> Ok, just getting back from dropping her off...... had to go clear to the other side of the dang county....... and I still gotta shower & eat.......... yep, GREAT end to my birthday! And THANK YOU all for the texts & phone calls!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs, you do realize that you only had one of two days this week to get this accomplished.  One day was on your "fake" birthday and the other was the real "McCoy" which was on your REAL BIRTHDAY.  Way to go my Dear and congratulations to you.  I am soooooo happy for you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2014)

And now back to our regular scheduled programming.......Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, and Hankus.  

I slept a little late today but now I've got to get busy and get some things done before this rain gets here in a few hours.

CYL !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

top5 worst nights ever


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> DOE DOWN, DOE DOWN!!!!!! Pics tomorrow, but I cheated, I let the processor skin her out for me, it would've taken me half the night & I gotta go to work tomorrow........... BUT, I GOT ONE ON MY BIRTHDAYYYYY!!!!!!!!The guy said she was about 100-110 lbs, nice size for this area, he said.  OH and get this, today is HIS birthday too! It was right at dark when her and a smaller one came out, I had left my shooting stick I had found on the hay , so had to find another on the way to my spot....... found one, got her lined up and  she turned on me as I let it rip....... I watched her go down right where I shot her. But, I musta spine shot her, 'cause I lost my loins on her but both the back straps were in tact!
> Ok, just getting back from dropping her off...... had to go clear to the other side of the dang county....... and I still gotta shower & eat.......... yep, GREAT end to my birthday! And THANK YOU all for the texts & phone calls!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs showed JT and bubba how to get redemption


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> How you doing brother?



Stood up wen the clock went off this mornin; gonna be a good day. Grats on the meat my lady


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs, you done good, and I`m mighty proud of you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you done good, and I`m mighty proud of you.



I bet you couldnt wipe the smile off her face.  She prolly yelled for 30 minutes


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

I first thanked the good Lord above for the deer, then I thanked her for giving her life, THEN I did my *Happy Dance*
Yeah, I'm stoked, but I won't be greedy, I just want 2 more to put in the freezer!
Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats Keebs. Way to go.


Morning y'all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

she sure isnt faking that smile is she..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs, how far was she? DRT? she run off??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

oops, nevermind...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oops, nevermind...


 you went back & read, huh?

what's up with worst 5 nights post?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

WAY TO GO KEEBS! 


I can juss see you doin that happy dance. 







Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you went back & read, huh?
> 
> what's up with worst 5 nights post?



Ill tell you later


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WAY TO GO KEEBS!
> 
> 
> I can juss see you doin that happy dance.
> ...


 I LOVED your *family tradition* too!    Thank you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill tell you later


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> top5 worst nights ever



The joys of having a baby in the house?
Sunshine make you sleep on the porch?
Homo3 been gone close to a week starting to sink in?
Spit it out man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

I want a birfday deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Course my bday is in Feb. but its doable


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs the deer slayer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I want a birfday deer.



me too but the game wardens get upset when you chootem in July


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too but the game wardens get upset when you chootem in July



Just hit em with the truck in july.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I first thanked the good Lord above for the deer, then I thanked her for giving her life, THEN I did my *Happy Dance*
> Yeah, I'm stoked, but I won't be greedy, I just want 2 more to put in the freezer!
> Mornin Ya'll!



Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Now that I think about it, I`ve killed em on my birthday too. Keebs, you might want to consider Crickett your good luck charm. She called it when she named this thread.  

Now, gives us the details of your hunt. How far off was she when you shot her?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just hit em with the truck in july.



 i can buy alot of meat with that $500 deductible to fix


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that I think about it, I`ve killed em on my birthday too. Keebs, you might want to consider Crickett your good luck charm. She called it when she named this thread.
> 
> Now, gives us the details of your hunt. How far off was she when you shot her?



 I knew it when I started this thread! 

I knew I'd get snow on my birthday & I knew Keebs would get her a deer on her's!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I knew it when I started this thread!
> 
> I knew I'd get snow on my birthday & I knew Keebs would get her a deer on her's!





I`d take it right kindly if you would send kind thoughts my way on my birthday, if you will.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i can buy alot of meat with that $500 deductible to fix



You need a better bumper on that chevy.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d take it right kindly if you would send kind thoughts my way on my birthday, if you will.



 Absolutley! When's your day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Absolutley! When's your day?






January 2nd.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You need a better bumper on that chevy.



something tells me the way my truck sits a much better bumper and the back tires will be off the ground...  them trucks are kinda lite in the back end..  Then again it might look right sporty at factory height with a big ol cow catcher on the front of it, maybe a Ranch Hand?


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 29, 2014)

Mornin and congrats Keebs


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> January 2nd.





That's my nieces birthday too......except they don't celebrate birthdays


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic was almost a new years baby..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> something tells me the way my truck sits a much better bumper and the back tires will be off the ground...  them trucks are kinda lite in the back end..  Then again it might look right sporty at factory height with a big ol cow catcher on the front of it, maybe a Ranch Hand?



It would get looks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> That's my nieces birthday too......except they don't celebrate birthdays



Thank you!  




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic was almost a new years baby..





My Mama said I was born at 12:45 AM. Missed it by 45 minutes.

I was also the first one in my family to be born in a hospital.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic was almost a new years baby..



My niece was almost a millennium baby. My sis went into labor with her on Dec 31, 1999 but she didn't have her til Jan 2, 2000.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It would get looks.


My 85 I had got alot of looks.  35" thornburgs, headers, straight pipe and decent bump stick.  turned alot of heads.  MAN i miss that truck 


Nicodemus said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see how them women did it at home.  I watche as LMS gave birth and i couldnt imagine doing that much less NOT at a hospital 


Crickett said:


> My niece was almost a millennium baby. My sis went into labor with her on Dec 31, 1999 but she didn't have her til Jan 2, 2000.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that I think about it, I`ve killed em on my birthday too. Keebs, you might want to consider Crickett your good luck charm. She called it when she named this thread.
> 
> Now, gives us the details of your hunt. How far off was she when you shot her?


She sure did, didn't she?  Thanks Crickettttt!!!!!!!!

Ain't much to tell........ I left my "original" shooting stick on the hay when I stopped to hay the horses, crossed the fence, looked around and realized it, I sure wasn't going back, so I started hunting for another one, found 2, one too short, one way long, took them both........ got set about 5:45 and set and set.......... finally right at 7:00ish, 2 came out, amblin down the field road, the bigger of the two turned and looked at me, so I froze, she put her head down & I finished getting the gun on the stick and finding her in the scope..........I had it ready, took my deep breathes, kept saying to myself "keep your eye open, keep your eye open" as I exhaled and pulled the trigger, she was right about 100 yards, I watched her go down & kick............. J was on the opposite end of the place & had walked 10 steps out and heard the "kaahhhplunk" and knew it was a hit.  I texted her & said "YES"!!!! she drove around and we loaded her up & got to the house, did a few photo ops, let the dogs out & then put them BACK up (gotta love having critters) and headed to the processor....... clear across the county in the dang boondocks!  Treated myself to Burger King on the way home............but I am ready to go back, I hope this is my year to get more than one!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs, how long did it take your pulse to return to normal, or has it yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> She sure did, didn't she?  Thanks Crickettttt!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't much to tell........ I left my "original" shooting stick on the hay when I stopped to hay the horses, crossed the fence, looked around and realized it, I sure wasn't going back, so I started hunting for another one, found 2, one too short, one way long, took them both........ got set about 5:45 and set and set.......... finally right at 7:00ish, 2 came out, amblin down the field road, the bigger of the two turned and looked at me, so I froze, she put her head down & I finished getting the gun on the stick and finding her in the scope..........I had it ready, took my deep breathes, kept saying to myself "keep your eye open, keep your eye open" as I exhaled and pulled the trigger, she was right about 100 yards, I watched her go down & kick............. J was on the opposite end of the place & had walked 10 steps out and heard the "kaahhhplunk" and knew it was a hit.  I texted her & said "YES"!!!! she drove around and we loaded her up & got to the house, did a few photo ops, let the dogs out & then put them BACK up (gotta love having critters) and headed to the processor....... clear across the county in the dang boondocks!  Treated myself to Burger King on the way home............but I am ready to go back, I hope this is my year to get more than one!





You`ll be right up there with The Redhead and Miss Boots before you know it. 

You can probably go back and kill another any time now.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> She sure did, didn't she?  Thanks Crickettttt!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't much to tell........ I left my "original" shooting stick on the hay when I stopped to hay the horses, crossed the fence, looked around and realized it, I sure wasn't going back, so I started hunting for another one, found 2, one too short, one way long, took them both........ got set about 5:45 and set and set.......... finally right at 7:00ish, 2 came out, amblin down the field road, the bigger of the two turned and looked at me, so I froze, she put her head down & I finished getting the gun on the stick and finding her in the scope..........I had it ready, took my deep breathes, kept saying to myself "keep your eye open, keep your eye open" as I exhaled and pulled the trigger, she was right about 100 yards, I watched her go down & kick............. J was on the opposite end of the place & had walked 10 steps out and heard the "kaahhhplunk" and knew it was a hit.  I texted her & said "YES"!!!! she drove around and we loaded her up & got to the house, did a few photo ops, let the dogs out & then put them BACK up (gotta love having critters) and headed to the processor....... clear across the county in the dang boondocks!  Treated myself to Burger King on the way home............but I am ready to go back, I hope this is my year to get more than one!


----------



## mattech (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> She sure did, didn't she?  Thanks Crickettttt!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't much to tell........ I left my "original" shooting stick on the hay when I stopped to hay the horses, crossed the fence, looked around and realized it, I sure wasn't going back, so I started hunting for another one, found 2, one too short, one way long, took them both........ got set about 5:45 and set and set.......... finally right at 7:00ish, 2 came out, amblin down the field road, the bigger of the two turned and looked at me, so I froze, she put her head down & I finished getting the gun on the stick and finding her in the scope..........I had it ready, took my deep breathes, kept saying to myself "keep your eye open, keep your eye open" as I exhaled and pulled the trigger, she was right about 100 yards, I watched her go down & kick............. J was on the opposite end of the place & had walked 10 steps out and heard the "kaahhhplunk" and knew it was a hit.  I texted her & said "YES"!!!! she drove around and we loaded her up & got to the house, did a few photo ops, let the dogs out & then put them BACK up (gotta love having critters) and headed to the processor....... clear across the county in the dang boondocks!  Treated myself to Burger King on the way home............but I am ready to go back, I hope this is my year to get more than one!




Congrats Keebs, I'm super happy for ya!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

story of keebs hunt..
 forgot stick
 sticks wrong size
 its hot
 DEER

 pew pew


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, how long did it take your pulse to return to normal, or has it yet?


I'll be honest, it took a LONNNNNG while!


Nicodemus said:


> You`ll be right up there with The Redhead and Miss Boots before you know it.
> 
> You can probably go back and kill another any time now.


I'll never make their status in my book, but as long as I can keep meat in the freezer, I'll be one happy gal!


Crickett said:


>


u too sweet!


mattech said:


> Congrats Keebs, I'm super happy for ya!!!


Thank ya, I'm still pretty tickled myself!

Honestly, ya'll have been THE BEST cheering section anyone could ask for!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> story of keebs hunt..
> forgot stick
> sticks wrong size
> _*made one stick work!*_
> ...



I made a couple of corrections & danged if that don't 'bout sum it up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I made a couple of corrections & danged if that don't 'bout sum it up!




your a sport keebs
You done broke the Jinx for the year.  Them deer are gonna be in trouble!!  Ready to see the text when you lay down your first buck!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll be honest, it took a LONNNNNG while!
> 
> I'll never make their status in my book, but as long as I can keep meat in the freezer, I'll be one happy gal!
> 
> ...





You`ve already made it to their status, because of your grit and determination. You shook off the mistakes and learned from them, you concentrated, and did what a hunter does. You gonna do just fine.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your a sport keebs
> You done broke the Jinx for the year.  Them deer are gonna be in trouble!!  Ready to see the text when you lay down our first buck!!



One thing I just remembered............... the first one that came out, I honestly thought it was a coyote and it was 'bout to make me mad as a hatter until it moved it's head & I realized it was a small deer...........
IF I get a buck, that will be luck for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ve already made it to their status, because of your grit and determination. You shook off the mistakes and learned from them, you concentrated, and did what a hunter does. You gonna do just fine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My 85 I had got alot of looks.  35" thornburgs, headers, straight pipe and decent bump stick.  turned alot of heads.  MAN i miss that truck
> 
> I dont see how them women did it at home.  I watche as LMS gave birth and i couldnt imagine doing that much less NOT at a hospital


Gonna post a pic of my two toy trucks, both need a bath.



Keebs said:


> She sure did, didn't she?  Thanks Crickettttt!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ain't much to tell........ I left my "original" shooting stick on the hay when I stopped to hay the horses, crossed the fence, looked around and realized it, I sure wasn't going back, so I started hunting for another one, found 2, one too short, one way long, took them both........ got set about 5:45 and set and set.......... finally right at 7:00ish, 2 came out, amblin down the field road, the bigger of the two turned and looked at me, so I froze, she put her head down & I finished getting the gun on the stick and finding her in the scope..........I had it ready, took my deep breathes, kept saying to myself "keep your eye open, keep your eye open" as I exhaled and pulled the trigger, she was right about 100 yards, I watched her go down & kick............. J was on the opposite end of the place & had walked 10 steps out and heard the "kaahhhplunk" and knew it was a hit.  I texted her & said "YES"!!!! she drove around and we loaded her up & got to the house, did a few photo ops, let the dogs out & then put them BACK up (gotta love having critters) and headed to the processor....... clear across the county in the dang boondocks!  Treated myself to Burger King on the way home............but I am ready to go back, I hope this is my year to get more than one!





Keebs said:


> One thing I just remembered............... the first one that came out, I honestly thought it was a coyote and it was 'bout to make me mad as a hatter until it moved it's head & I realized it was a small deer...........
> IF I get a buck, that will be luck for sure!



Y'all done got me itchin to get in the woods.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> One thing I just remembered............... the first one that came out, I honestly thought it was a coyote and it was 'bout to make me mad as a hatter until it moved it's head & I realized it was a small deer...........
> IF I get a buck, that will be luck for sure!



itll happen sooner or later..  Seems like once I got my first one i seen them more and more.  Still get the jitters no matter what I see..  Huntin, aint much like it


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I first thanked the good Lord above for the deer, then I thanked her for giving her life, THEN I did my *Happy Dance*
> Yeah, I'm stoked, but I won't be greedy, I just want 2 more to put in the freezer!
> Mornin Ya'll!



That's awesome girl!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna post a pic of my two toy trucks, both need a bath.



Ill get in touch with you one day this week and make it by to see them in person.  Might bring Gage by and let you meet him he would have a blast pulling on your beard


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Img_1665.jpg


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill get in touch with you one day this week and make it by to see them in person.  Might bring Gage by and let you meet him he would have a blast pulling on your beard


Make sure to call first , got a lot of going ons, i'll pm ya and explain. busy busy busy.


mudracing101 said:


> Img_1665.jpg


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mud fail-er


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Img_1665.jpg



 stupid iphone


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2014)

I tried to hunt this morning... Rained out! That's okay.. need sleep now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Make sure to call first , got a lot of going ons, i'll pm ya and explain. busy busy busy.



for sure, I never show up at someones place without warning them first.  Lets them prepare for the boredom that follows


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

79 step side. 84 blazer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

i REALLY like that blazer!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Leroy, its had a lot done to it in two weeks and got a lot more to do, alot!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs:

     

     

     

     

     

     


You go, girl!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2014)

Mud, I used to have an 83 looked just like the black/gray truck on the end. I miss it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Leroy, its had a lot done to it in two weeks and got a lot more to do, alot!!



Wonder who made the lift for it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

hankus made me LOL alot in the First drink with son thread


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs is down there asleep.  I bet shes reliving yesterdays hunt over and over and over and.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mud, I used to have an 83 looked just like the black/gray truck on the end. I miss it.



Its not that great of a pic, but its actually a dark blue and silver.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all done got me itchin to get in the woods.


 Priorities, man, PRIORITIES!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> itll happen sooner or later..  Seems like once I got my first one i seen them more and more.  Still get the jitters no matter what I see..  Huntin, aint much like it


 ya got that right!


blood on the ground said:


> That's awesome girl!!!!


thank ya........ part of the inspiration was hearing you tell about YOUR KIDS getting theirs............ made me even more determined!


mudracing101 said:


> Make sure to call first , got a lot of going ons, i'll pm ya and explain. busy busy busy.





mudracing101 said:


> stupid iphone





NCHillbilly said:


> Keebs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ya, darlin'!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder who made the lift for it


super lift  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03?



You gonna send me a pm and throw me off the post count


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wha'd I miss. 


I been caught up in all this Gurley aint gonna say it.........stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> super lift
> 
> 
> You gonna send me a pm and throw me off the post count



Gotta do what you gotta do to be kang..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

The clock thread is a sticky again. Can't wait for homo3 to get back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The clock thread is a sticky again. Can't wait for homo3 to get back.



I hope he didnt catch the ebola and they aint go him in quaranteen (sp?)   Then again mud did call him a terrorist or something, NSA might have him held up somewhere..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

then again, im sure hdm03 would have enjoyed the um "search"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wha'd I miss.
> 
> 
> I been caught up in all this Gurley aint gonna say it.........stuff.


It's plum stooopid if ya ask me.............sheesh, let'em play already!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> then again, im sure hdm03 would have enjoyed the um "search"


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It's plum stooopid if ya ask me.............sheesh, let'em play already!



I havnt followed any of that football crap, but if you know the rules, you break them , oh well.. tough


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

From what i understand tey have done just fine without Gurley


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

nothing for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

man, that was good...


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mawnin,yawl !

Congratulations to the mighty huntress!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nothing for lunch


I'm finishin the other half of my BK bacon burger from last night....... yeehaw...... not really.......


crackerdave said:


> Mawnin,yawl !
> 
> Congratulations to the mighty huntress!


thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, that was good...


you need to give me the list of stuff to make your protein bars then come over & help me make them.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm finishin the other half of my BK bacon burger from last night....... yeehaw...... not really.......
> 
> thank you, kind sir!


I had broc casserole and meat loaf last night with some home made biscuits MMMMMMMM.  Not sure what we having tonight 


Keebs said:


> you need to give me the list of stuff to make your protein bars then come over & help me make them.........



Will do..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

where errbody go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

visited the Political forum.  Elfii and waddler use long words and gave me a headache...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errbody go?


what'd ya hear happened?

Did anyone see the news this morning on WALB where the guy got stabbed to death down in Valdosta?  I knew that guy when he was in High School and I was a para-pro........... talked to one of his friends and he said I should know the girlfriend too..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya hear happened?
> 
> Did anyone see the news this morning on WALB where the guy got stabbed to death down in Valdosta?  I knew that guy when he was in High School and I was a para-pro........... talked to one of his friends and he said I should know the girlfriend too..............



Mrs H 22 not to talkative at work the past couplea weeks, hdm03=mia.  rydert got a promotion and is too good for us. Muds looking at truck parts.  quack gotsa broke back.  jeff working..    kinda slow in here


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs H 22 not to talkative at work the past couplea weeks, hdm03=mia.  rydert got a promotion and is too good for us. Muds looking at truck parts.  quack gotsa broke back.  jeff working..    kinda slow in here


 I sorry........ oopppss, phone.........brb


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sorry........ oopppss, phone.........brb



well aint you just funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

I need to get a new cooler  put 2 bags of ice in it yesterday and this morning,, all water..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

rheydirt?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Drizzly outside. Spose to git cold this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

I wished it would rain here. today not this weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

What I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Hour and a 1/2 til my flt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What I miss?



Jeff fa fa!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey, nobody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Howdy LeRoy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy LeRoy!



havin fun out seeing the world?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

No phone charger...left it home


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well aint you just funny





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need to get a new cooler  put 2 bags of ice in it yesterday and this morning,, all water..


Yeti time!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drizzly outside. Spose to git cold this weekend.


I KNOW!!!!! YES...... I do the "cold weather dance" to your "Cannonball Dance"!


mudracing101 said:


> I wished it would rain here. today not this weekend


Mmmeeeeee too........ it's sposed to come thru & be done with though, I think..........


Jeff C. said:


> What I miss?


CHIEEEFFFFFF!!!!!! Didja hear, huh?huh?huh? didja?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin fun out seeing the world?



Not really, sitting in an airport bar and grill. Recon it could be worse though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yeti time!
> 
> I KNOW!!!!! YES...... I do the "cold weather dance" to your "Cannonball Dance"!
> 
> ...



  I think the title of the driveler got edited!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

WTG.....Keebsy!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Check back in a few....gotta save battery.


----------



## rydert (Oct 29, 2014)

Way to go Keebs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rheydirt?



no, I'm not telling her...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dang it , jeff got me again.  I looketh over there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> no, I'm not telling her...........



 i wasnt gonna say that.  I was just curious where you was..  
 But now that you mentioned it... YOU KNOW


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I think the title of the driveler got edited!!!!!


  


Jeff C. said:


> WTG.....Keebsy!!!!!


thank ya!


rydert said:


> Way to go Keebs!!!!!!!!!


 Thank ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

lunch time fly by.   mac and cheese, chicken thigh, and spinach casserole.   Full meal deal


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

rydert said:


> no, I'm not telling her...........



I will!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Dang it , jeff got me again.  I looketh over there



Mudro!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

gobble crop dusted us


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> thank ya!
> 
> Thank ya!



Ur Velcome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gobble crop dusted us



again in case you missed the first.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hfh, jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Lil Asian cleaning lady yelled @ me for not answering her when she wanted to come in men's restroom to clean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

I yellded back @ her!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

She said U sposed to answer me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff c. = mean to lil ole ladies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

I said, I DO NOT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

She was a meany cat!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I said, I DO NOT HAVE TO DO ANYTHING!



Then why were you in the bathroom?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then why were you in the bathroom?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil Asian cleaning lady yelled @ me for not answering her when she wanted to come in men's restroom to clean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff, where you at?


----------



## rydert (Oct 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then why were you in the bathroom?



lol-ing............


@ Jeff C...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lil Asian cleaning lady yelled @ me for not answering her when she wanted to come in men's restroom to clean.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Then why were you in the bathroom?





mudracing101 said:


> Jeff, where you at?



At the airport fixin to git arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

why did this come to mind after jeff story


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. gonna be Tarzan for Hallerween.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lunch time fly by.   mac and cheese, chicken thigh, and spinach casserole.   Full meal deal





Jeff C. said:


> Ur Velcome!





gobbleinwoods said:


> again in case you missed the first.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Then why were you in the bathroom?


    


mrs. hornet22 said:


> At the airport fixin to git arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She said U sposed to answer me.





Jeff C. said:


> I said, but me love you long time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

lots of LOLing


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

They are silly, need to grow up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Learn to be LEADERS.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mud, wanna be the leader?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mud had me in the billy thread.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin
errbody left


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

well me, a secret member and 1 guest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

gobble?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

I`d rather be a loner than a leader.  

And I ain`t gonna take orders from no leader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

Lilasian cleaning lady stawkin me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lilasian cleaning lady stawkin me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

She pulled ginsu on me second time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather be a loner than a leader.
> 
> And I ain`t gonna take orders from no leader.



come one Nic, you had to take SOME orders back in your lineman days


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2014)

On DA pplane...gotta go!

Run away fast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> come one Nic, you had to take SOME orders back in your lineman days





That was then, this is now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That was then, this is now.



I was just  
I knew what ya mean


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Time's UP!


Later ya'll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time's UP!
> 
> 
> Later ya'll



Bye have a great time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually, I did take an order about 30 minutes ago. The Redhead hollered me back to the house and ordered me to remove said reptile from the kitchen counter. 

Pure wonder she didn`t shoot it with her deer rifle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic, orders from the wife are excuseable and expected, those dont count..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud had me in the billy thread.


I love it when you smile

Wait wheres Chris


Jeff C. said:


> Lilasian cleaning lady stawkin me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mud skeered errbody off


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud skeered errbody off



for real


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> for real



its ok lil buddy, im still here with ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud skeered errbody off


you seen him lately?  He takes this no-shave mess serious!


mudracing101 said:


> for real


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you seen him lately?  He takes this no-shave mess serious!



Have you seen me lately?????


The forum is moving sloooooowwwwwww


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you seen him lately?  He takes this no-shave mess serious!



I was gonna do that no shave thing but mud told me Id look silly.. gave me a complex so I shaved


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

muds a big bearded meanie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, dark and aint' heard no BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.





Well there was a BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM, we just didn't hear it.  They saw one small buck (4ptr) one BIG BUCK, and 5 grown does.  She missed one of the does.   Big buck was well over 200yds and he wouldn't let her try the shot. Oh well, they had fun.





Congrats to my Keebsalicious, it was the early Birfday thread that gave her da luck . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Have you seen me lately?????
> 
> 
> The forum is moving sloooooowwwwwww


only on da interweb, thanks to your sweet CoCo!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna do that no shave thing but mud told me Id look silly.. gave me a complex so I shaved


bless yo heart..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well there was a BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM, we just didn't hear it.  They saw one small buck (4ptr) one BIG BUCK, and 5 grown does.  She missed one of the does.   Big buck was well over 200yds and he wouldn't let her try the shot. Oh well, they had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Werks for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

Gotta work next 3 nights, off the weekend, 'pose to start dayz Monday, but who knowzzz . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2014)

bout that time!
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonder if Keebs gonna kill anudder one tonight ??




Hiya Louie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

^^^^^  Well, well . . . 





Gettin worried 'bout hom03 ???  Mebbe I'll call 'em on the way to work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

kang quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

Im out too, yall have a good night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

Gotta get ready for work . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2014)

alone with 10 of my fav guests.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

If y'all don't  mind can y'all say a quick prayer for my friend's lab Avery! Y'all may remember I posted up last week that he was not doing well. Now he's over at UGA & they've found something on his brain & now he's in cardiac arrest & they are doing CPR on him! He may not make it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> If y'all don't  mind can y'all say a quick prayer for my friend's lab Avery! Y'all may remember I posted up last week that he was not doing well. Now he's over at UGA & they've found something on his brain & now he's in cardiac arrest & they are doing CPR on him! He may not make it!





Consider it done, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I think the title of the driveler got edited!!!!!



I had to change it for Keebs! 



Nicodemus said:


> Actually, I did take an order about 30 minutes ago. The Redhead hollered me back to the house and ordered me to remove said reptile from the kitchen counter.
> 
> Pure wonder she didn`t shoot it with her deer rifle.



Awww cute little fellar!

Very nice mounts you got there! 



Nicodemus said:


> Consider it done, Miss Crickett.



Thank you Nic! 

It's breaking my heart cause he is the absolute sweetest dog & he's only 4 years old! He's like their child! He goes everywhere with them!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

*Avery Update*

He passed away just a few mins ago!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He passed away just a few mins ago!





I`m sorry, Crickett. My deepest regrets....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> If y'all don't  mind can y'all say a quick prayer for my friend's lab Avery! Y'all may remember I posted up last week that he was not doing well. Now he's over at UGA & they've found something on his brain & now he's in cardiac arrest & they are doing CPR on him! He may not make it!





Crickett said:


> He passed away just a few mins ago!





Dangit, so sorry Crickett.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2014)

sorry to hear that mrs cricket



Recon Keebs dint go pew pew tonight


----------



## Crickett (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank y'all! My friend is devastated! They are doing a necropsy on him. It will take 2 weeks for the results to come back. 
He will be missed! RIP Avery


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> If y'all don't  mind can y'all say a quick prayer for my friend's lab Avery! Y'all may remember I posted up last week that he was not doing well. Now he's over at UGA & they've found something on his brain & now he's in cardiac arrest & they are doing CPR on him! He may not make it!





Crickett said:


> He passed away just a few mins ago!





Crickett said:


> Thank y'all! My friend is devastated! They are doing a necropsy on him. It will take 2 weeks for the results to come back.
> He will be missed! RIP Avery


I'm a little late, but hate to hear this news........My thoughts, and prayers for your friend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2014)

boredtodeaf..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Me too Mil.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> boredtodeaf..



Not me ... Had to pull a giant exhaust fan due to bad bearings in the motor. First time I have seen a plastic squirrel cage!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Think I will change the battery in my mouse just to kill time.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Not me ... Had to pull a giant exhaust fan due to bad bearings in the motor. First time I have seen a plastic squirrel cage!



Hope you didn't have to use a puller.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Think I will go change out the strainers on all my faucets.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you didn't have to use a puller.



I did.... Not pretty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Wycliff must be off tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

Veggie soup an cornbread!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so ready for cold weather!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so ready for cold weather!





'Pose to be in the upper 30's Sat-Sunday, wind will be blow purty good though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Pose to be in the upper 30's Sat-Sunday, wind will be blow purty good though.



Yep and I'm going to be in a tree both days.....yikes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep and I'm going to be in a tree both days.....yikes!





Wear your harness !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wear your harness !!!



and your fall restraint system too.

So tired of poli commercials on the tv when I want to watch the news in the morning.  Afraid we have another month of them also.

Well coffee is brewed and ready to consume.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

Mernin G money!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and your fall restraint system too.
> 
> So tired of poli commercials on the tv when I want to watch the news in the morning.  Afraid we have another month of them also.
> 
> Well coffee is brewed and ready to consume.



I uh, I uh, defer to the presidents judgment!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Stooopid meeting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Good day all !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, Blood, and Gobblin.

I've been busy this morning with washing clothes, reading the newspaper, eating some breakfast and I am just now checking out what the heck has been going on with all of the happenings here at GON.

Reading back, I have found that the rest of Deer season has been cancelled due to lack of interest, leaf-watching was totally cancelled due to some guy up in north Georgia that shook all of the leaves off of the trees in early September, and also that bears, coyotes (and black panthers) have totally taken over most areas of Georgia so all of this leaves ONLY one thing to do.........Yep, break open a new bottle of Boone's Farm or Ripple and then kick back and watch re-runs of "Sanford and Son" !!!!!     Well either this or sit down and watch the paint rust.  


Well all of the above plus a couple of cups of Gobblin's hot fresh brewed coffee might help.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

yep


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 30, 2014)

Mornin Folkessss


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

moanin folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

Everyone is late for the party...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Everyone is late for the party...


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

hay.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Fergielicious.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Keebs gonna kill anudder one tonight ??


Had too many errands to run after work..........


Crickett said:


> He passed away just a few mins ago!


 so sorry, Crickett.........

Mernin Ya'll............. almost one of my Favorite days of the year!yeah, I love Halloween!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.......


hay.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin


Keebs said:


> Had too many errands to run after work..........
> 
> so sorry, Crickett.........
> 
> Mernin Ya'll............. almost one of my Favorite days of the year!yeah, I love Halloween!



Mernin, 

halloween stink now that im older.  noone wants to give me candy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He passed away just a few mins ago!



Dang Crickett


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Had too many errands to run after work..........
> 
> so sorry, Crickett.........
> 
> Mernin Ya'll............. almost one of my Favorite days of the year!yeah, I love Halloween!



Almost one of my Favorite days of the year too. 
World's Largest Cocktail Party. 

I miss going down there.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hay.......
> 
> Mornin
> 
> ...


I buy it for myself & have no trick or treaters, no share, win-win!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Almost one of my Favorite days of the year too.
> World's Largest Cocktail Party.
> 
> I miss going down there.


 different reasons, but 'bout the same....... 
I need a haunted house to work in tomorrow night!  Ask Mud, I got witchy-poo down PAT!


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

I thought Halloween was tomorrow..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought Halloween was tomorrow..................



It is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I buy it for myself & have no trick or treaters, no share, win-win!



All tehm neighbors and you dont have and trick or treaters?  Its prolly your terrifying mean alarm system.  Folks skeered they gonna get licked to death


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is.



never mind........I can't read



All hail mrs hawnett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> never mind........I can't read
> 
> 
> 
> All hail mrs hawnett



Durt, what are you and your crowd dressing up as?  More specific, whats the wife wearing


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> All tehm neighbors and you dont have and trick or treaters?  Its prolly your terrifying mean alarm system.  Folks skeered they gonna get licked to death



wait...what?............


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Durt, what are you and your crowd dressing up as?  More specific, whats the wife wearing



...........idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> wait...what?............



youd have to know how far out keebs lives.  I dont think shes got a neighbor, period.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> ...........idjit



is she dressing as an idjit or going with one?  Im so confused.


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> youd have to know how far out keebs lives.  I dont think shes got a neighbor, period.



I was more concerned with the "getting licked to death" part........


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is she dressing as an idjit or going with one?  Im so confused.



she is going as a 
I'm going as an idjit.....


get it now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Moanin......grrrrrrrr, done caught my 1st cold in I don't know when!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> she is going as a
> I'm going as an idjit.....
> 
> 
> get it now?



got it thanks for clearing that up.  No joke, hope yall have a good un.  Yall be safe, and as always, tell her i said HEY


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......grrrrrrrr, done caught my 1st cold in I don't know when!



dang....sorry about the cold ChiefO


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He passed away just a few mins ago!



 Sorry to hear that, MizCricky!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> I was more concerned with the "getting licked to death" part........



mean ol ferocious dog  cant ya tell


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang....sorry about the cold ChiefO



Thanks dertO......I hate it, but I gotta say it's been a long time since I've been sick.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......grrrrrrrr, done caught my 1st cold in I don't know when!



Ebola?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......grrrrrrrr, done caught my 1st cold in I don't know when!



Quarantine him.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought Halloween was tomorrow..................


uuummmm................



rydert said:


> never mind........I can't read
> 
> 
> 
> All hail mrs hawnett


  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> youd have to know how far out keebs lives.  I dont think shes got a neighbor, period.


I do now..............


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......grrrrrrrr, done caught my 1st cold in I don't know when!


Master Tonic................. shoulda done had it made though, it won't be ready for 2 weeks........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I do now..............



tell em to keep it quiet, yall got it nice and peaceful out there.. kinda jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

anyone heard from mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

im REALLY starting to get concerned about hdm03+ kinda miss his one liners and twisted humor


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quarantine him.


LYSOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ebola?







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quarantine him.




I'm self monitoring!





Keebs said:


> uuummmm................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a bottle of tonic sittin on the countertop!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tell em to keep it quiet, yall got it nice and peaceful out there.. kinda jealous


 I know and they have barking dogs........ mine only bark when someone stops at the stop signs.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone heard from mud?


nope............ hhhhmmmmm...............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> im REALLY starting to get concerned about hdm03+ kinda miss his one liners and twisted humor


I thought Quack was gonna batphone him......... they got each others digits........... so I've heard...............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm self monitoring!
> 
> I got a bottle of tonic sittin on the countertop!


not "Master Tonic" though.............. that's why I have been hunting/searching for horseradish root........ main ingredient, so this paycheck I will be ordering from Amazon....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

well I'll be..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im REALLY starting to get concerned about hdm03+ kinda miss his one liners and twisted humor



He still ova there in London and France lookin at folks underpants.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He still ova there in London and France lookin at folks underpants.



Wait, I could've saved him some money.... Jus sayin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm self monitoring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need to go give that gal up in Maine some tips


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wait, I could've saved him some money.... Jus sayin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well I'll be..................


Quang Keebs!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He still ova there in London and France lookin at folks underpants.





blood on the ground said:


> Wait, I could've saved him some money.... Jus sayin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quang Keebs!!



What.... I jus feel I should help a brutha out!!!!

P.s..... I got Nic working for me..... 5 dollaz an hr.... = cheap labor!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> What.... I jus feel I should help a brutha out!!!!
> 
> P.s..... I got Nic working for me..... 5 dollaz an hr.... = cheap labor!


Nic? werkin for you?5bucks?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Nic? werkin for you?5bucks?



Hed a been better off hiring the other Nick and paid him in beers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs....you got yo broomstick ready?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

It's that time of year.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm a little late, but hate to hear this news........My thoughts, and prayers for your friend



Thank you Rutt! 



blood on the ground said:


> I uh, I uh, defer to the presidents judgment!



 I HATE that commercial! 



Keebs said:


> Had too many errands to run after work..........
> 
> so sorry, Crickett.........
> 
> Mernin Ya'll............. almost one of my Favorite days of the year!yeah, I love Halloween!



Thank you! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Crickett



You know Deb at the office? He was her dog. One of the most well behaved dogs I have ever been around. He LOVED to swim. Dang I'm gonna miss that dog. 



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......grrrrrrrr, done caught my 1st cold in I don't know when!



Dang.....hope you get to feeling better! 



Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that, MizCricky!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> mean ol ferocious dog  cant ya tell



Awww


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ebola?






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quarantine him.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2014)

Gotta take my pup to the vet for shots. Later y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got Quang this mornin.
Keebs got Quang this mornin
Crickett got multi-quote award this mornin. 
GO GIRLS! 







I had to put on SOCKS this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got Quang this mornin.
> Keebs got Quang this mornin
> Crickett got multi-quote award this mornin.
> GO GIRLS!
> ...



 

msH tu tu = sportin white knee high bobby sox.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....you got yo broomstick ready?


well duuuuhh, that was a doofus question! 


Jeff C. said:


> It's that time of year.


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got Quang this mornin.
> Keebs got Quang this mornin
> Crickett got multi-quote award this mornin.
> GO GIRLS!
> ...


Da gurls be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Rockin dis moanin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I saw something that reminded me of you this morning........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well duuuuhh, that was a doofus question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aint that the truth. Lawd all these clothes. 
Take 10 minits juss ta git dressed in the mornin.
Summer= throw on a dress and some fippy flops. Out the door in less than 10 minits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Mrs tu tu when it gets below 75


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Bad news = Jeff C. slightly bummed out......

Got the word the other night that myself and a couple others will be flying out less.

A couple of the BIG WIGS want to bring some other guys (buddies) out. Some nepotism involved.

In my case, I'm too old in their eyes......which I am for what they are looking for. They are looking for someone that is going to be there for the next 30 yrs and move up the ladder. I can understand that. Ultimately, that was their original goal anyway, so I figured it may be short lived anyway. Just wish it would've lasted longer.

In another guys case, they don't like his looks and the way he dresses. Not the image they want projected for the company. Also, they just don't care for his personality, although, technically he's very good 

In a couple of other cases, they don't want guys that just want a job.....they want guys that want THEIR job......hungry to move up in the company.

Unfortunate for me, but I fully agree with them and understand from a business standpoint 100%.

Anyway, I'll still be traveling with them, just a lot less than I have been recently.

I told MizT last night that I didn't know how much longer I could hold up at the pace we go at anyway. I'm purty beat up physically already. Lots of joint and back pain that I need to take care of.

As a matter of fact, I pulled a muscle in my left buttock Sunday night. Talk about hurt to walk! 

Sure gonna miss the $$$$$ 

On a good note, I'll be here more often to aggravate the devil outta yall......

I'll make leaders out of everyone eventually!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hope it all turns out well Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Hope it all turns out well Chief



Thanks man....it'll be alright.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bad news = Jeff C. slightly bummed out......
> 
> Got the word the other night that myself and a couple others will be flying out less.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear this Jeff. 
I worked for a company for 20 years. Lots of travel. Lots of entertaining. Lots of time away from home. The $$ was awesome, but the older ya get, the more you think about health and home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well duuuuhh, that was a doofus question!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bad news = Jeff C. slightly bummed out......
> 
> Got the word the other night that myself and a couple others will be flying out less.
> 
> ...


man, that stinks, kinda.  Good thing is, sounds like you were bout ready to slow down some anyways.  That and we all need a mentor to teach us to be a leader 
Wait, if your gonna teach us to be a leader that meakes you the leader and we're still following.  Great, now im confuzzled


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

Hate that for you, Jeff. Those physical jobs are tough on old men. For a long time, I thought climbin` all those poles, all that heavy liftin`, and hard physical labor in every weather condition Nature could throw at me, was keepin` me young and strong. When it hit me, it was fast and sudden. 

And made me realize right quick that I wasn`t bulletproof. :


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to hear this Jeff.
> I worked for a company for 20 years. Lots of travel. Lots of entertaining. Lots of time away from home. The $$ was awesome, but the older ya get, the more you think about health and home.



My sentiments exactly....I struggle with leaving every trip.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, that stinks, kinda.  Good thing is, sounds like you were bout ready to slow down some anyways.  That and we all need a mentor to teach us to be a leader
> Wait, if your gonna teach us to be a leader that meakes you the leader and we're still following.  Great, now im confuzzled



The only thing I'll miss is the paycheck.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks man....it'll be alright.


Darlin', you know when one door closes, another opens........ I *feel* it for ya in this!


Nicodemus said:


> Hate that for you, Jeff. Those physical jobs are tough on old men. For a long time, I thought climbin` all those poles, all that heavy liftin`, and hard physical labor in every weather condition Nature could throw at me, was keepin` me young and strong. When it hit me, it was fast and sudden.
> 
> And made me realize right quick that I wasn`t bulletproof. :


 I see you had to lock down the "yellar meat" thread............ 
Howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hate that for you, Jeff. Those physical jobs are tough on old men. For a long time, I thought climbin` all those poles, all that heavy liftin`, and hard physical labor in every weather condition Nature could throw at me, was keepin` me young and strong. When it hit me, it was fast and sudden.
> 
> And made me realize right quick that I wasn`t bulletproof. :





Nicodemus said:


> Hate that for you, Jeff. Those physical jobs are tough on old men. For a long time, I thought climbin` all those poles, all that heavy liftin`, and hard physical labor in every weather condition Nature could throw at me, was keepin` me young and strong.  Quite the opposite, and when it hit me, it was fast and sudden.
> 
> And made me realize right quick that I wasn`t bulletproof. :



 Yessir, that's exactly what I thought too. I hated leaving here to go to the airport, but once I was gone it wasn't so bad. 

I'll still be driving to the ones that my 6 man crew does throughout the south and lower midwest, but to be honest, that driving and sittin in a car for hrs is just about one of the worst positions on my lower back.

Believe it or not, I can still outwork some of the young boys, but they recover way quicker than I do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Say WHAT


"Even some flakes could reach the northern suburbs of Atlanta early Saturday morning, but the best chance is in the GA mountains."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', you know when one door closes, another opens........ I *feel* it for ya in this!
> 
> I see you had to lock down the "yellar meat" thread............
> Howudoin?





I`m doin` good, thank you Ma`am.  

Yes I did. I`ve had it with the "children" and thread derailers. Gonna be some hurt feelins` if it keeps on too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

I quoted both of Nics Post because I didn't know which one he was going to delete.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I quoted both of Nics Post because I didn't know which one he was going to delete.





I`m tempted to go "Benjamin Martin" on this laptop. This is the only website where it`s been slower`n wet gunpowder here lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tempted to go "Benjamin Martin" on this laptop. This is the only website where it`s been slower`n wet gunpowder here lately.



I hear ya...mine is lagging terribly also, at times.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

yeah this website=SLOW for sure


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say WHAT
> "Even some flakes could reach the northern suburbs of Atlanta early Saturday morning, but the best chance is in the GA mountains."


Where'd you see that???  


Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` good, thank you Ma`am.
> 
> Yes I did. I`ve had it with the "children" and thread derailers. Gonna be some hurt feelins` if it keeps on too.


It got plumb  in there for sure!


Jeff C. said:


> I quoted both of Nics Post because I didn't know which one he was going to delete.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

I've got 2 weeks off  then I drive on 4 straight weeks, then a week off and fly on two weeks back to back to finish out the year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It got plumb  in there for sure!



I knew once he said they fed it to the yote that thread was gonna go down FAST


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Jag is workin me today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is workin me today!



Hes keeping you young Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew once he said they fed it to the yote that thread was gonna go down FAST



Where was it, the deer forum? Not that it matters anymore, just curious......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Where'd you see that???
> 
> It got plumb  in there for sure!



WXSouth guy. He's kinda like Miggy and DDD. Hears what he said in the last few minutes. 
"Relative Humidity at cloud level. This event is classic Apps snow, especially the TN, NC line where strong winds bank all that moisture right up against the chain. I won't be surprised to see some hefty totals come from Clingmans Dome and Roan Mtn. with this....going to be Snow Capped Apps for Sure by Saturday afternoon.
The moisture field briefly goes well past the north Georgia mountains, so I have had snowflakes (just a few) thrown in a while for extreme northeast Alabama and northern Georgia early Saturday. The coldest air aloft goes right over Atlanta and Columbia early and midday Saturday, meanwhile Maryland and central Virginia are much warmer aloft. So this is a very fast moving, dynamic system with a lot of changes. FAST Moving is the key--but the snow in mountains will linger all day Saturday. W-I-N-D-Y everywhere !"


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes keeping you young Jeff



Not with this......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where was it, the deer forum? Not that it matters anymore, just curious......



Yes sir, yellowest fat you ever seen on a deer.  That ol doe ait ate nothing but acorns and corn I believe..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WXSouth guy. He's kinda like Miggy and DDD. Hears what he said in the last few minutes.
> "Relative Humidity at cloud level. This event is classic Apps snow, especially the TN, NC line where strong winds bank all that moisture right up against the chain. I won't be surprised to see some hefty totals come from Clingmans Dome and Roan Mtn. with this....going to be Snow Capped Apps for Sure by Saturday afternoon.
> The moisture field briefly goes well past the north Georgia mountains, so I have had snowflakes (just a few) thrown in a while for extreme northeast Alabama and northern Georgia early Saturday. The coldest air aloft goes right over Atlanta and Columbia early and midday Saturday, meanwhile Maryland and central Virginia are much warmer aloft. So this is a very fast moving, dynamic system with a lot of changes. FAST Moving is the key--but the snow in mountains will linger all day Saturday. W-I-N-D-Y everywhere !"



NCHb will probably get some of that....I know he loves it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got 2 weeks off  then I drive on 4 straight weeks, then a week off and fly on two weeks back to back to finish out the year.


Not too bad of a schedule!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I knew once he said they fed it to the yote that thread was gonna go down FAST


Yep, that's when I left, peeked back in, left........ 


Jeff C. said:


> Jag is workin me today!


5 bucks an hour?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> WXSouth guy.  W-I-N-D-Y everywhere !"


I've been hearing about the wind most of the week......... I have a baby shower to attend/help with Sat. from 2:00-4:00, hope to finish up & book it to the house!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sir, yellowest fat you ever seen on a deer.  That ol doe ait ate nothing but acorns and corn I believe..


I would have at least pulled that off & checked the meat, that weren't no small deer by no means, I couldn't have just "chunked" it......


----------



## karen936 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hang in there Chief sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

reckon I'll be looking at this this weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I would have at least pulled that off & checked the meat, that weren't no small deer by no means, I couldn't have just "chunked" it......



I just hope him adn his hunting buddies learn from the mistake.  Kinda wondered if he wasnt trolling some...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Instead of this.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> reckon I'll be looking at this this weekend.


 
Hey, have you ever checked out Zulily?  kewl site!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mud????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey, have you ever checked out Zulily?  kewl site!



Yep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Instead of this.



where there is a will, there IS a way


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Not too bad of a schedule!
> 
> Yep, that's when I left, peeked back in, left........
> 
> ...



Nope.....there's NO charge for this...I get it for free!!! 



karen936 said:


> Hang in there Chief sorry to hear that.



Thanks, Karen!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where there is a will, there IS a way





We have had 2 jacuzzis. Sold the 1st one and gave the last one away. You talk about upkeep. I'll take a pool over a jacuzzi ANY DAY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where there is a will, there IS a way



http://www.houzz.com/photos/9791561...-Outdoor-Hot-Tub-Yellow-contemporary-bathtubs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/9791561...-Outdoor-Hot-Tub-Yellow-contemporary-bathtubs



  id have to pick a different color


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> id have to pick a different color



Pank?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud????


sent a message to his bat phone.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> where there is a will, there IS a way


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Employment agency appt. here at home for Jag tomorrow @ 1:00p.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Employment agency appt. here at home for Jag tomorrow @ 1:00p.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sent a message to his bat phone.........



I'm going to chew him out when he shows up!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just hope him adn his hunting buddies learn from the mistake. _* Kinda wondered if he wasnt trolling some*_...


I wondered that too.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Instead of this.


that does look soooo inviting!


Jeff C. said:


> Employment agency appt. here at home for Jag tomorrow @ 1:00p.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to chew him out when he shows up!


I wonder if he eats a lot of corn......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Mud needs to be a leader!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to chew him out when he shows up!



He needs to show up and be a leader.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud needs to be a leader!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He needs to show up and be a leader.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wonder if he eats a lot of corn......................



He resembles that remark!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey dert......... 

.....say Hi to Mrs dert for me too, thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Mz. Dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Whats fer lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He needs to show up and be a leader.


_*Text:
Busy, will check in later.*_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sent a message to his bat phone.........


i may


Jeff C. said:


> Employment agency appt. here at home for Jag tomorrow @ 1:00p.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to chew him out when he shows up!



caint be a leader ifin you late!   Tighten up mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

K80s post done got my blood boiling....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> K80s post done got my blood boiling....



If what he said is the truth......that's one sick individual.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2014)

I got a video of Avery I'll post up for y'all later this afternoon.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Employment agency appt. here at home for Jag tomorrow @ 1:00p.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> If what he said is the truth......that's one sick individual.



Yes sir, sure is.  One could only hope it was a mix up and that noone is THAT crappy of a person


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sir, sure is.  One could only hope it was a mix up and that noone is THAT crappy of a person



Deleted my post, just in case somethin happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Deleted my post, just in case somethin happens



Didnt happen to see yours but Im betting it wasnt overly nice and suggested violence..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> K80s post done got my blood boiling....





Jeff C. said:


> If what he said is the truth......that's one sick individual.


what'd I miss? link???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what'd I miss? link???



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822350


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=822350


found it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Good nappin muzic, Chief!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

That folks, is a mess of fresh cropped mustard. They`ll go good tonight cooked with smoked hog jowl, dried blackeyed peas, and deer sausage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Good nappin muzic, Chief!



I was thinkin more along the lines of cuddlin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That folks, is a mess of fresh cropped mustard. They`ll go good tonight cooked with smoked hog jowl, dried blackeyed peas, and deer sausage.




Aw yeah....that'll be goooood!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That folks, is a mess of fresh cropped mustard. They`ll go good tonight cooked with smoked hog jowl, dried blackeyed peas, and deer sausage.


that'll work!


Jeff C. said:


> I was thinkin more along the lines of cuddlin!


good for that too!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Lock-r-down!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

almost post


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Ah'ite, someone git the next one goin! please....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Dert, you're up, dude, get to it!


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

last post


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

I aint gonna do it.


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

lock it


----------

